# Star Wars - Better Days. [Started up!]



## Caros (Jun 21, 2007)

A long time ago, in a galexy far, far away....

*Episode 1 - Better Days

RUIN! Emerging from the clone wars, the Old Republic has been reborn as the Galactic Empire. Under the rulership of Emperor Palpatine, the empire has begun cracking down on dissidents that allowed the clone wars to come to pass, standardizing its millitary and wiping the Jedi from the face of the galaxy.

Rebellion has begun to surge among the populace, leading to brief skirmishes and merciless slaughters. Through it all the Emperor's right hand, Lord Vader was at the forefront. The descruction of Allderan was a blow to the Rebellion's cause, blamed upon their evil machinations, though slowly the truth has begun filtering through systems, sparking a new run of anger.

And through it all, people lived. So it was aboard the "To be announced". A decades old transport flitting about the galaxy. The crew a band of misfits brought together for their talents with the promise of pay, and yet with each passing year new taxes from the empire made honest business less practical for such a vessel, Things tending towards massive haulers than to small privately owned ships.

And so dishonest work was the way things worked these days, Small time capers for crime lords and public citizens, smuggling what they could, robbing where they needed to, doing their best to ride the edge between good and evil....*​

Okay, this is a campaign using the new Star Wars saga rules. I've been fiddling around with the idea for the last week and I think I've got a pretty decent amount of material to work with, now what I need is players.

The campaign is going to be set around the misadventures of a tramp freighter and her crew. Its going to be mostly episodic. You're given a goal, You go about it, get it done, we have a bit of wind down, you may or may not level, then we move to the next episode after a brief or not so brief timeskip.

That said, the missions you'll be given, all save one really have very little point to the starwars universe. If anyone has ever read the old Han Solo trilogy you'll have a brief idea of what I'm working off of. Essentially you're smugglers and scoundrels trying to get by while avoiding any real trouble.

The biggest reason for the episodic structure is simple. The rules do not cover any real upkeep on ships, fuel, food for pcs, real length on distance traveled etc. Because of this I'm going to be keeping things mostly abstract. If you do well on a mission and rake in the credits, then the ooc between episodes might offer you guys a chance to get new equipment, upgrade the ship etc.

Likewise if you do poorly, get shot up etc, you're going to come into the next episode a lot more desperate.

As it stands I'll be needing the following crew members. The only preference I have on race is a human captain.

Personal combat will occationally be a part of this campaign, but due to the nature of Saga, even characters who specialize in the non-combat parts of the ship will be of use if need be.

Captain* - Pretty obvious. Required humanoid but other than that have fun with the character.
Second Mate - In charge any time captain is off the ship, second mate is sort of a Jack of all in terms of what is done around the ship.
Engineer* - Mechanic and everything else related to keeping the ship flying. Computer use and Mechanics are a must. ^_^
Pilot* - Though the captain can pilot in a pinch, a full time pilot would be preferable.
Enforcer(2) - The hired muscle. Due to the nature of some of the ship business having a gunhand or two is preferable.

((Any character with a "*" means that character is required.))

Beyond that, I'm accepting any submissions in terms of crew members that you think are appropriate. I'll also accept players that wish to play long term passengers provided they've got a decent reason for wanting passage ^_^

Right now what I'm looking for is basic character ideas more than anything. Get an idea of who would like to play what, though if it helps the level will most likely be between 8-12.

The ship's description will be forthcomming in the next two days (Dependant on time for me.) I do need a name for it, with bonus XP going to the player who picks the name.

Thats all for now =)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thinking either engineer or pilot. I'll make my decision soon. Once you have described the ship some more I'll come up with a few name submissions.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm interested in playing this game.  I have a pretty good idea of what I want to do...but I would need a partner to put it together.

[sblock]This game sounds a lot like Firefly in Star Wars, so in that vein, I would love to play a SW version of Simon and River.  I would be interested in the Simon-side of things: A Noble Doctor who risked everything to rescue his force-sensitive sister from the clutches of an Imperial Inquisitor.  Any takers?[/sblock]

I have other ideas too, but this is the first one that hit me.


----------



## Caros (Jun 21, 2007)

Heh. I'll admit that the idea for the episodic nature of things came from watching a wee bit too much Firefly. It simplifies things down so that I don't have to worry about all sorts of mundane book-keeping and can keep everything active.

That said I'm still deciding between whether or not I'm going to allow force-sensitives. If I do it'll be a single force sensitve, and not one with any levels in a Jedi class (They're force-sensitive but not Jedi trained.)

Also, in the vein of most of Jemal's recent games, I'm going to be allowing each player one 'special' thing to their character. Nothing too powerful, but a perk to make the character unique more than anything.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm interested. I'll take either engineer or pilot...whichever Tailspin doesn't take, I guess. 

Or, if you allow the token insane force sensitive, I'd jump at that. Who wouldn't?


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 21, 2007)

Shayuri, If he does allow the token insane force-sensitive, would you be interested in playing the Simon/River-esque duo I suggested above?



My plan-B character ideas would either be a Captain or a hired-gun droid.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2007)

Yar! That's what I meant by insane force-sensitive.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 22, 2007)

I still haven't actually bought the Saga rules (despite the fact that I'm already playing in two other Saga games) and would need help building the character, but if that's acceptable, I'm suddenly very excited by the prospect of a Trandoshan Jayne.

Hehe.    Heheheheee...

And the hat!  God, I miss that show.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 22, 2007)

Jamin Merillo, Ship's Doctor, Gunslinger

Jamin Merillo lived a comfortable and peaceful life on Alderaan with his parents and sister.  He was very gifted and always at the head of his class, so it was only natural that he be accepted into the Royal Medical Academy on Alderaan and become a first-class surgeon.  Jamin was always very close to his sister, and seemed very upset when she went away to Corescant to a very prestigious University.  He spent even more time at his favorite hobby, visiting the firing range, than ever before.  He felt that it calmed his nerves and helped him focus.

One day, he started having nightmares that his sister was in pain, imprisoned, and tortured.  Then, much to his panic, he started hearing his sister in his head, shouting very short phrases such as, "Help me Jamin!" or "I am imprisoned!" or even "The dark lord is coming for me!"  Jamin tried contacting his sister, to allieviate his fears, but she had vanished.  He started pulling a number of strings he had developed over the years and eventually found an informant that told him his sister had been taken from her room by Imperial forces under the control of one of the Emperor's Inquisitors, and that she was being held in the Prison of the Inquisition, formerly, the Jedi Temple.  After pushing the extent of his money and connections to the limits, Jamin rescued his sister and smuggled her off-planet.  However, when the job was over, he heard the bad news about Alderaan.  With no home to go to, Jamin and his sister signed up with the transport crew that helped get her off-planet.

(His build as a captain would probably be Noble7/Gunslinger3/Crimelord 1; Alternately, Jamin could just be a Doc Holiday type and go Noble 7/Gunslinger 4)


----------



## possum (Jun 22, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> I still haven't actually bought the Saga rules (despite the fact that I'm already playing in two other Saga games) and would need help building the character, but if that's acceptable, I'm suddenly very excited by the prospect of a Trandoshan Jayne.
> 
> Hehe.    Heheheheee...
> 
> And the hat!  God, I miss that show.




There's only ONE hat in the Star Wars universe, and since K'Kruhk is still alive, you aren't going to have it.

Seems like a fun game.  Too bad i have too much going on.  Have fun, everyone.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 22, 2007)

Good Luck!


-Blood


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow. Seems everyone and his brother is starting up Star Wars saga games this month. Naturally my preference is for a droid character. A 2º engineer type would be my preference, but if that and the pilot slots are already taken then I guess I could play a 4º combat unit for added muscle. If all else fails it might be interesting to try playing a 3º second mate. Ooh, a religious droid "preacher" would be something unique. Hm...  [sblock= For ValenarJaeldira]A really off the wall idea would be for me to play your "sibling" as a stolen prototype human replica droid. Heh heh.[/sblock]Please let me know which option fits best with the group and I'll try putting together a character concept.

Oh, and for the ship's name, here are a few suggestions:

_Hellion_: A rowdy or mischevious person, especially a child.
_Motley_: Incongruously varied in appearance or character.
_Namaste_: A traditional Indian greeting made by bringing the palms together and bowing.
_Perihelion_: The point in an object's orbit when it is closet to its star.
_Contumax_: An archaic word meaning "stubbornly or willfully disobedient to authority".
_Salience_: Something most noticeable or important.
_Penumbra_: The shadow cast by a celestial object during an eclipse.

I don't know if you're aiming for a compound name like the Millenium Falcon or not. But if so it wouldn't be hard to use one of the above; the _Hellion Brig_ (with a comical double-meaning) or the _Salient Star_ for instance.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm interested...Right now I'm thinking about 

a disenfranchised Mirilian with an axe still grinding over the Clone Wars. Probably lots of directions to take this kernel, I just really like the looks.

a permanently expatriated Alderaanian captain of the "to be announced" still more than a little shell-shocked and trying to figure out how a freighter captain and a bunch of misfits can somehow kick someplace soft in a stormtrooper's armor and still pay the bills.

a zabrak ne'er do well drunkard with a lecherous side. You know, Darth Maul in a Hawaiian shirt leering at young girls over mojitos?  Sounds pretty fun to me.

a "501st? Death Star? Sure, I might know a thing about that...but all I'm gonna say is that, hypothetically: if _you_ were the guy they sent on the last minute shuttle flight off the station wouldn't you, you know, consider it a _sign_? You might even say 'Lord Vader freaks me out. Everyone I know is dead. There are safer professions in the galaxy than the military,'" stormtrooper deserter. Yeehaw.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2007)

Meep? This still alive? Haven't heard anything from the GM yet...


----------



## Caros (Jun 24, 2007)

Heh, forgive the brief away, trying to square things away in real life, kept me from posting for a little bit longer than I would have liked =/

Looking through the character ideas I've spotted one's I paticularly like and have put together at least a probitionary list.

Captain - Jamin Merillo
Pilot/Second Mate - Ambrus. (Either of these works for a droid character, or if you'd like ven a combination of both.)
Engineer - Rylee 'R.C.' Citris 
Muscle - Brother Allard
Passenger/Force Sensitve - Shayuri

I'll be working to add to this list if necessary (Mostly the pilot/second mate.) But as of now if you're on it then you're accepted in that role provided you come up with a character.

That aside, The transport is still unnamed (Pondering over it for now.) What I do have for you is that it will likely be correlian engineered. It won't be a Yt-1300, More likely somewhere along the lines of the 2100, bigger, more room for cargo. Weapons wise it will be initially armed but only with rudimentry weapons (A single forward facing cannon and a rear mounted turret.)

Essentially the ship is far from tweaked to capacity, leaving it with growing room should your endevors prove successful.  It comfortably carries a max of 12, 6 standard crew with personal bunks, and 3 double suites. I'll try and MS Paint a floor diagram but my art skills are terrible so bare with me =)

Beyond that... *Thinks* Level 11. 34 point buy. Reroll 1's on hit points. Starting equipment will be determined after I've had time to look over the equipment chapter *laugh* Night folks!


----------



## Someone (Jun 24, 2007)

Loos like you could do with a redundant pilot or second mate, depending on existing characters. I'll see what the crew lacks and try to come with something now that I have the rules. I'm not really sure if I'll play - it's a way to test the new character creation.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 24, 2007)

*Jamin Merillo*

Medium Male Human Noble 7/Gunslinger 4, CL11
*Destiny* 1; *Force Points* 11
*Init* +14; *Perception* +13 
*Languages* Basic, Bocce, Bothese, High Galactic, Ithorese, Mon Calamarian
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Reflex: 29 (flat-footed 25); Fortitude: 21; Will: 25 
*Hit Points*: 62 Threshold: 21
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Attack Bonus* +9, Grp +9
*Melee* punch +9 (1d3+5) or
*Ranged* Heavy Blaster Pistol +14 (3d8+7) or
*Ranged* Heavy Blaster Pistol +14 (4d8+7, prone, -1 condition track) (Aim)
*Atk Options* Deadeye, Debilitating Shot, Knockdown Shot, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Special Abilities* Demand Surrender, Presence, Quick Draw, Trusty Sidearm +2
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities*: Str 10, Dex 19, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 13
*Talents*: Connections, Debilitating Shot, Demand Surrender, Educated, Knockdown Shot, Presence
*Feats*:  Cybernetic Surgury, Deadeye, Linguist, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Skill Focus (Treat Injury), Surgical Expertise, Weapon Focus (Pistols), Weapon Proficiency (pistols, simple weapons)
*Skills*: Deception +11, Gather Information +11, Initiative +14, Knowledge (life sciences) +12, Knowledge (Beuracracy) +12, Perception +13, Persuasion +12, Treat Injury +18, Use Computer +12
*Possessions*: heavy Blaster pistol, ship, medical supplies, etc. 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 55,000
Jamin Merillo, Ship's Doctor, Gunslinger

Jamin Merillo lived a comfortable and peaceful life on Alderaan with his parents and sister.  He was very gifted and always at the head of his class, so it was only natural that he be accepted into the Royal Medical Academy on Alderaan and become a first-class surgeon.  Jamin was always very close to his sister, and seemed very upset when she went away to Corescant to a very prestigious University.  He spent even more time at his favorite hobby, visiting the firing range, than ever before.  He felt that it calmed his nerves and helped him focus.

One day, he started having nightmares that his sister was in pain, imprisoned, and tortured.  Then, much to his panic, he started hearing his sister in his head, shouting very short phrases such as, "Help me Jamin!" or "I am imprisoned!" or even "The dark lord is coming for me!"  Jamin tried contacting his sister, to allieviate his fears, but she had vanished.  He started pulling a number of strings he had developed over the years and eventually found an informant that told him his sister had been taken from her room by Imperial forces under the control of one of the Emperor's Inquisitors, and that she was being held in the Prison of the Inquisition, formerly, the Jedi Temple.  After pushing the extent of his money and connections to the limits, Jamin rescued his sister and smuggled her off-planet.  However, when the job was over, he heard the bad news about Alderaan.  With no home to go to, Jamin and his sister signed up with the transport crew that helped get her off-planet.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2007)

Mew!

Valenar, would you mind helping me out a bit with character creation? I have the Revised d20 Star Wars book, but not Saga.

Are the PC classes the same? I figure she'd be a Noble/Force Adept in pre-saga rules...


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 24, 2007)

I can help-sure!  I love PC-gen!

There is no Force Adept base class in Saga edition, but you can access most force powers/skill-uses through feats.  You may want to take levels in the Force Adept PRC, which you could take after 7 levels of Noble, to get some more interesting force powers/abilities (Sense/Alter/Control talents, Force Healing, physical immunities, being really good at specific force powers, attuning yourself to and empowering weapons with the force, empowering other objects with the force to grant you defense bonuses).

What sort of things do you want to be able to do?  I can give you a sample write-up.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2007)

Weeelll lets see.

I think her primary focus should be crazy Force senses. One of her big roles on the ship would be an early warning system/ambush detector/etc. To continue the ongoing Firefly reference, recall how Mal uses River in the opening scenes of Serenity (the movie).

So I'd probably focus on Wisdom and sensing skills, both Force and otherwise.

A secondary focus on self defense would be wise, since early warning systems make great targets.  Force Adept PrC would be cool for some expanded combat options. How does this empowering items thing work?


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 24, 2007)

If you are fmailiar with D20 modern, then you know Talent.  Almost all class abilities have become Talent trees.  The Force Adept talent tree has 4 talents, 2 to empower weapons (1=+1 attack, 1=+1 die of damage) and 2 to empower defenses (1=+1 to one Defense score, 1=+1 to all defenses).  If you are force sensitive, you can take any of the core Force Talent trees (Alter, Sense, Control, or Dark Side), no matter what class you are taking levels in.

I will write up some talent suggestions after I get home from church.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2007)

Yar, I'm familiar with the idea...

If you can give me an idea of what the "class writeup" for each of those two are, that might speed things up...


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm so in... I DID buy half that book for you after all!  Plus, my name's allready appeared in the thread.
But Damn, I missed the Captain spot didn't I?
Hey Valenar, any chance you'd wanna go back to your original doctor Idea?
Otherwise, I think I'd make a good pilot/First Mate.
OR.. Hmm, The local Gambler/conman(woman?) that works with the crew to set stuff up?


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll need some help with PC Gen as well.  I'm thinking a mix of scout and soldier heading to levels in bounty hunter or elite trooper.  Possibly both.

Talents and such would probably be more focused offense and toughness, rather than fancy-pants avoidin' gettin' hurt.  I'm imaging one of those armored flight suits and some heavy-ish weapons.  Also, he should probably be relatively self-sufficient, so I'm seeing pilot as a trained skill.

Is that enough to get started?


----------



## Someone (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok, I have something. It's compatible with any other pilot character, since he's more concentrated on mechanics, repairing, general knowledge and gunning rather than piloting.

Edit: I added a background and modified Ikluk with a pair of talents and feats from the web enhancement that I think fit the character very well. I'm actually looking forward for this game. 


```
Name: Ikluk
Class: Scout 2/Scoundrel 6/Ace pilot 3

Species: Mon Calamari

Str: 10 (2 points)
Dex: 14 (6 points)
Con: 12 (4 points, -2 racial, +2 level advancement)
Int: 20 (10 points, +2 racial, +2 level advancement)
Wis: 16 (6 points, +2 racial)
Cha: 14 (6 points)

Defenses:
Reflex defense:     27=10+11+4+2
Fortitude defense:  24=10+11+2+1
Will defense:       25=10+11+1+3
Hit points:         6d6+4d8+35
Damage threshold:   24

Base attack bonus: +7
Melee attack bonus: +7
Ranged attack bonus: +9
(+1 when aboard a starship, +1 when using a vehicle's weapons)

Force points: 11

Speed: 6 squares, 4 squares swimming
Breathe underwater
Expert swimmer
Low light vision
Conditional bonus feat: Skill focus (perception) if Perceptions sill is trained.

Talents:
Scoundrel: Spacehound, Fast repairs, Personal modifications [both from [url=http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=starwars/article/sagaenhancement1]Web enhancement[/url]]
Scout: Jury-Rigger
Ace pilot: Expert gunner, Starship raider

Feats: Skill focus: Perception (conditional racial feat)
       Weapon proficiencies (simple weapons, pistols, rifles, any weapon mounted on a starship, and pilot operated vehicle weapons)
       Tech specialist (Level 1) [From [url=http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=starwars/article/sagaenhancement1]Web enhancement[/url]]       
       Vehicular combat (Scout 2)
       Point blank shot (Scoundrel 1)
       Precise shot (Level 3)
       Skill training (computer use) (Scoundrel 2)
       Deadeye (Scoundrel 4)
       Careful shot (Level 6)
       Running attack (Scoundrel 6)
       Skill focus (Mechanics) (level 9)
       
Trained Skills: Pilot +12, Perception +18, Mechanics +20, Knowledge (Galactic lore) +15, Knowledge (Physical sciences) +15, 
                Knowledge (Technology) +15, Knowledge (Bureaucracy) +15, Use computer +15, Survival +13, Swim +12, Initiative +12.

Languages: Basic, Calamari, Binary, Huttese, High Galactic, Bothese, Quarrenese.
```

[sblock=background]Ikluk wasn't born in Mon Calamari, his family emigrated from there nine generations ago and stablished at the galactic core, where traditionally have worked as engineers and mechanics. Ikluk wasn't different, and when still very young he worked on the maintenance of starships, war machines and any other equipment for the clone troopers in the Clone Wars. Despite his talent at crafting and repairing the unorthodox nature of his work, which he sees as a form of art, and the mistrust against aliens in general following the rise of the empire conspired to leave him unemployed and far from a home that now considered him a second class citizen. Since then he's been hiring himself to whoever could offer him enough money and opportunities to use his craft.[/sblock]


----------



## Caros (Jun 24, 2007)

Alrighty, things seem to be coming along with a goodly amount of speed now.

I'm actually just on my way to hit the sack (Yay for 30 something hour days.)  When I finally wake up I'll do my best to help people along with characters if other PC's haven't filled in some of the holes for me.

If there are any specific questions regarding the system etc, AdamCaros at Hotmail.com will get you answers just as quickly as asking on here *laughs*

You guys have good nights. Ideally I'll be ready to start this up within the week*fingers crossed and all that.*


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 24, 2007)

I'd be more than happy to step aside and let someone else be captain.  I would be pleased to step back to a doctor position.  He's turning out to be more Doc Holiday than Simon, but I am cool with that too.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome back! Anymore info regarding character generation?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2007)

So, has EVERYONE got Firefly stuck in their brains with regards to this game?


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 24, 2007)

Shayuri, here's my idea so far: [sblock]*Shayuri*

Medium Female Human Noble 7/Force Adept 4, CL11
*Destiny* 1; *Force Points* 14
*Init* +12; *Perception* +17; Force Perception 
*Languages* Basic, +4 others
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Reflex: 25 (flat-footed 23); Fortitude: 23; Will: 28 
*Hit Points*: ?? Threshold: 23
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares
*Base Attack Bonus* +8, Grp +11
*Melee* punch +11 (1d3+8) or
*Melee* force pike +12 (3d8+11) (attuned/empowered) or
*Ranged* Blaster Pistol +10 (3d6+5)
*Atk Options* Melee Defense, Whirlwind Attack
*Special Abilities* Attune Weapon, Damage Reduction 10, Empower Weapon, Force Point Recovery x2
*The Force* (Use the Force +17): _Battle Strike x3, Farseeing, Mind Trick x2, Surge x2_
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities*: Str 16, Dex 14, Con 11, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 14
*Talents*: Attune Weapon, Damage Reduction 10, Empower Weapon, Force Perception, Foresight, Visions 
*Feats*:  Force Boon, Force Sensitive, Force Training x2, Linguist, Melee Defense, Skill Focus (Use the Force), Weapon Proficiency (advanced melee weapons, pistols, simple weapons), Whirlwind Attack
*Skills*: Deception +12, Initiative +12, Knowledge (any 2) +12, Persuasion +12, Pilot +12, Ride +12, Use Computer +12, Use the Force +17
*Possessions*: blaster pistol, force pike, etc. 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 55,000

Notes:  Stuff you can Use the Force to do:  
*Basic:* Go into a healing trance (DC 10), move light objects telekinetically (DC 10), search your feelings to determine if an action will have favorable/unfavorble results (DC 15), Sense disturbances in the force/other force users (DC 15), Sense you surroundings (DC 15), send telepathic messages (DC 15-30, depending on distance); 
* Force Powers* (limited/encounter):  _Battle Strike_ (swift action, DC 15 (next attack +1 attack, +1d6 damage), add 1d6 additional damage for each 5 you bet the DC to a max of +3d6 total damage.  Spend a force point for an extra 2d6 of damage on top of that maximum); _Farseeing_ (Use the Force vs Will Defense-find out if target is dead or alive, and a vague sense of immediate surroundings, what it is doing, and any strong emotions, spend a force point to get a clear mental image of it's surrounding within 6 squares); _Mind trick_ (UTF vs. Will Defense: Use Stealth when being observed, feint in combat, make a suggestion seem reasonable, or fill target withf ear for 1 minute; spend a force point to improve the target's attitude by 1 step +and additional step/5 points you beat their Will Defense-only useable with suggestions); _Surge_ (DC 10: +10 jump checks, +2 squares of speed; +10 to jump and +2 to squares for every 5 you beat the DC, up to a max of +30/+6; spend a Force Point to add +10 jump/+2 squares); 
*Talent-based force abilities:*  Attune Weapon (full round action, +1 to attacks), Empower Weapon (full round, +1 die to damage), use the FOrce in place of perception checks, spend 1 force point to gain DR 10 for 1 minute, spend a force point to reroll an Initiative check and take the better of two rolls (if your reroll is a natural 20, this ability is free), when you use _farseeing_, you can spend a force point to see their past or future (1 year/level) instead of their present.  
*Force Techniques* (from Adept levels):  recover up to two force points spent after an encounter (which means you can spend at least 2/fight w/o losing them permanently.)  

Other stuff you can do: Melee defense=combat expertise.  Whirlwind attack makes your combat skills look darn impressive.[/sblock]


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 24, 2007)

I went ahead and changed my stat block to the non-captain version of Jamin; I will trade a level of gunslinger for a level of Crime Lord should I need to step up and become captain again.

Brother Allard: [sblock]See Wyallt's stat-block in my game...is it kind of what you are looking for as a starting point?  What differences would you like to see?[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Jun 24, 2007)

If Firefly-ish Star Wars concepts would be better received than what I've dreamed up so far I'd be game I guess.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2007)

Hmm! Looks pretty cool!

I've a few questions...

1) Does DR apply to blaster damage as well as more ordinary damage?

2) What's a "force pike?" I was thinking she might use something kind of unassuming and ordinary looking, when not just fighting unarmed.

3) Is there a Sense Motive skill? Or a force power that lets you sense emotions/thoughts?

I may also fool around a bit with the abilities. Trade some Strength in for more Dex or Con or Wis... What effects would that have?


----------



## James Heard (Jun 24, 2007)

According to the book a force pike is a 1m long metal pole topped with razzy gizmos at the end that screw people up. It does both piercing and energy damage. Think of it like a really BIG cattleprod, except cooler looking and more Star War-ish.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 24, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> 1) Does DR apply to blaster damage as well as more ordinary damage?




All damage except lightsabers



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> 2) What's a "force pike?" I was thinking she might use something kind of unassuming and ordinary looking, when not just fighting unarmed.




A medium-sized weapon that is basically a 3 ft. staff with a powered tip that can be set to stun or lethal.  If you'd rtaher, we can retool-you for unarmed combat or combat with a smaller weapon, such as a vibro-blade.  I picked Force Pike becaue it isn't as big and bulky as a vibro-axe, but it'd give you decent damage output since you can use it 2-handed.  In SWSE, 2-handed damage uses double-strength score, not 1.5.  Martial Arts is a viable option too, especially with the focus on Battle Strikes I set up, but it uses lots of resources to be very viable, and force-using is very feat intensive.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> 3) Is there a Sense Motive skill? Or a force power that lets you sense emotions/thoughts?




Sense Motive is now part of perception, which you can make Use The Force checks instead of with your Force Perception talent.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> I may also fool around a bit with the abilities. Trade some Strength in for more Dex or Con or Wis... What effects would that have?




Basically, you need strength to do decent damage in melee.  I had you build start with 14 strnegth and added a point at both level 4 and 8; I also added Wisdom at 4 and Con at 8.  In SE, you get 2 points/4 levels, but they must go in different scores.  More Dex would increase your dex-based skills, and your reflex defense.  More Con would increase your damage threshhold, HPs, adn fortitude defense.  More Wisdom would increase your Wisdom skills (but not perception, as that Uses the Force, a Charisma skill), would grant you more morce powers, and increase your Will Defense.  All of those are valid increases.  In fact, now that I look at it, I think you would do well to up Con by one and drop Int by 1.  You lose 2 languages and a trained skill in return for 11 HP, 1 threshhold, and 1 fort defense.

Alternate Builds
Unarmed Build [sblock]For this build, I would maybe reccomend dropping your Str to 14 and upping your Dex to 16.  Then trade out the feats Weapon Proficiency (advanced melee weapons), one of your force trainings, and Force boon for Martial Arts 1, Martial Arts 2, and Weapon Finesse.

This would increase your Reflex defense by 3 and make your unarmed attack (with Combat gloves that you have both attuned and empowered) come at +12 (2d8+8).  You would lose 4 of your force powers (probably 1 use of surge, both mindtricks, and a battle strike), and 3 force points[/sblock]

Vibroblade build [sblock]For this build, I would also reccomend dropping your Str to 14, and upping your Dex to 16.  Then trade out the feat Force boon for Weapon Finesse.

This would increase your Reflex defense by 1 and make your attuned/empowered vibroblade attack come at +12 (3d6+7).  You would lose 3 force points.[/sblock]

Mostly I used Force Pike because I felt like it was a good compromise between style (not gonna wanna use a vibro axe) and combat power (same base damage as a lightsaber), not to mention you could do more damage, more effectively, with fewer feats (and therefore could spend feats on things like Force Boon).  I may have sacrificed too much style though, and Vibroblade or Unarmed builds can still do respectable damage, especially with battle strikes.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 24, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> If Firefly-ish Star Wars concepts would be better received than what I've dreamed up so far I'd be game I guess.




 Um, your first two concepts are very Mal Reynolds, and #3 is like a cross between how I'd picture Wash if he'd never met Zoe and Jayne.

I also think #4 is v. cool.

I think your ideas fit fine.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2007)

Okay! Lemme throw some ideas atcha.

Been juggling a bit. Here's what I have for stats.

Str 12 (4)
Dex 14 (6)
Con 12 (4)
Int 12 (4)
Wis 15 (8)
Cha 15 (8)

34 point buy.

Now at 4rth level we pop Wis to 16 and Dex to 15. At 8th level we pop Dex and Cha to 16 each. Final scores are:

Str 12 (4)
Dex 16 (6)
Con 12 (4)
Int 12 (4)
Wis 16 (8)
Cha 16 (8)

For feats! We ditch the following: Weapon Prof: Advanced Melee, Linguist.
We replace with: Weapon Finesse and Martial Arts 1.
Does Whirlwind Attack work the same way in Saga as it does in normal D&D? It might be expendable...if admittedly cool.

Could I get a class skill list...if there is such a thing... Pilot and Ride feel inappropriate to me. Perhaps more knowledges...that would reflect a well educated background. What are the Knowledge skill choices?

The idea is that this character depends on force-empowering for damage rather than actual physical strength. This is a bit closer, I think to my vision, where sheer power in the force is the first priority, with self defense and arsekickery coming in second. Less combat optimized, but hey, at level 12 she can take Martial Arts 2 for a feat, and boost some stats to boot!

What would be the consequences of these changes...and are there any ability/talent changes that might be recommended along with them?

...I'm also looking at Melee Defense. Her to-hit scores are already kind of lagging. I'm not sure she'd ever use Melee Defense if she actually wanted to hit someone. Is it a prereq for anything else?


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 25, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Okay! Lemme throw some ideas atcha.
> 
> Been juggling a bit. Here's what I have for stats.
> 
> ...




A couple of things:  Linguist is a starting feat for Nobles, but a starting feat they only get if you have 13+Int.  So, if you drop your Int to 12, you do drop Linguist, but it can't be replaced with anything else.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Does Whirlwind Attack work the same way in Saga as it does in normal D&D? It might be expendable...if admittedly cool.
> 
> Could I get a class skill list...if there is such a thing... Pilot and Ride feel inappropriate to me. Perhaps more knowledges...that would reflect a well educated background. What are the Knowledge skill choices?




Whirlwind attack is now a true area attack, which means you make your attack roll.  Anyone who is hit takes full damage, and anyone who fails still takes half damage (unless they have evasion).  Melee Defense is a prereq to whirlwind attack.

Noble Class Skills: Dception, Gather Information, Initiative, Knowledge (Bureacracy, galactic Lore, Life sciences, Physical sciences, Social Sciences, Tactics, and Technology), Perception, Persuasion, Pilot, Ride, Treat Injury, Use Computer.  You get 6+Int+1 for being human



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> The idea is that this character depends on force-empowering for damage rather than actual physical strength. This is a bit closer, I think to my vision, where sheer power in the force is the first priority, with self defense and arsekickery coming in second. Less combat optimized, but hey, at level 12 she can take Martial Arts 2 for a feat, and boost some stats to boot!
> 
> What would be the consequences of these changes...and are there any ability/talent changes that might be recommended along with them?
> 
> ...I'm also looking at Melee Defense. Her to-hit scores are already kind of lagging. I'm not sure she'd ever use Melee Defense if she actually wanted to hit someone. Is it a prereq for anything else?




Consequences: No Linguist feat and it isn't replaceable, so your feat exchange is no good.  You would however have more hitpoints, better fortitude and reflex defense, and a higher damage threshhold, not to mention slightly better Use the Force checks.  You also no longer meet the Int prereq for Melee Defense and Whirlwind Attack

Suggestions:  The reason I gave you melee defense is, quite frankly, I was having a hard time finding feats on the Noble bonus feat list (Armor Prof (light), Cybernetic Surgery, Exotic Weapon Prof, Linguist, Melee Defense, Skill Focus, Skill training, Surgical Expertise, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Proficiency (advanced melee weapons), and weapon proficiency (rifles)).  3 of your feats must come from that list.  Skill Focus (Use the Force) is one obvious one.  Melee defense, as a prerequisite to Whirlwind Attack seemed like a good choice, but if you won't use it, maybe not.  Skill Training can give you an extra trained skill, but the Noble list isn't super-great for this character, especially since you can Use The Force instead of Perception.  My reccomendation, if you really want to do unarmed attacks, is to drop whirlwind attack and advanced melee for weapon finesse and Martial Arts I.

That said, I have another option: drop melee defense and whirlwind attack.  Replace them with Weapon Finesse and Martial Arts 1.  Make sure you always have combat gloves that you are attuned to so you can be insured at least 2d6+6 damage.  You can also pick up any (non-lightsaber, non-exotic) melee weapons and take 2 full-round actions to empower and attune yourself to them, and kick butt with them instead, should you so choose.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 25, 2007)

Ok, I was playing around with character creation and some of those character concepts bouncing them back and forth. I think the clone trooper version is neat, but a little hard to swallow. The stormtrooper deserter, for it to work, would depend a lot on the tone of the rest of the characters. The female version of the Mirilian is (I suppose obviously) created as a sort of homage to Mission Vao, and I ran out juice to pimp out anymore stats for characters but I think the male Mirilian Noble version could work as the "No, let me help you all do your jobs, but I'm fine back here" sort of character.

Some notes: Remember, in Saga as heroic characters your attribute increases every four levels are to two stats. There's no real "stuff" about near humans, but I've been going on the assumption that clones of Mandalorians and Mirilians are "cosmetic change" humans. Mirilians might be sort of green with Maori tats, but there's nothing I've read on them that suggests they're really _different_ (other than being greenish). And hey, it's not easy being green.

If anyone's got any favorites in this crowd I've knocked around, I'd appreciate some input.

Saren Grail
Male Clone Trooper (Near-Human)
[sblock]
"I was there. In the vats, hours of training... a real new order. It was important. We were the best and brightest that humanity had to offer, the fist of the Republic, the Hammer of the Empire. We were the knights thrust full throttle into the heart of darkness. I have tread in the blood of Jedi and basked in the pride of the direct command of Vader himself. Others think they know the depths of the evil that is the Empire, but I have been the blood in the veins of that dark shadow. 

"We were created to establish a new era of order and peace, but I was there. In the vats, long hours of training and preparation. I was Five-Oh-One. Vader's Fist. Mygeeto and Coruscant, sat out for Kashyyk while I went through officer training, and came back in time to fight with General Obi-Wan. Order 66?"

"..."

"Don't ask. There are places where even the dark hides. No man can be content with the entirety of his past, but some of us have more to run from...to make up for...than the rest of you."

Saren Grail is rarely seen without as shirt on, for fear that knowledgable people (though their numbers grow shorter every year) would recognize the unit and theater tattoos engraved on his flesh before he was frozen in carbonite. Fewer still would recognize him on sight as one of the once feared clone troopers, though he tries to manage a beard (hates them) sometimes to disguise his distinctive features.

Saren won't say exactly how he came to leave the legion, though it may be presumed that he's some sort of deserter. How such a highly decorated and distinguished soldier was ever permitted to escape is another issue, but Saren's near past as some sort of favored Hutt enforcer might have something to do with it.

Most clone troopers were born with accellerated aging, giving them vastly shortened lifespans. Saren insists that he's no different, but that he "found a way to turn the candle on end," sometimes, but mostly simply retorts that he's survived by "clean living and the willingness to freely kill my fellow sentients for personal gain."

Saren Grail
Male Clone Trooper 
Soldier 8/Elite Trooper 3

S	14(06)
D	15(06)(+1)
C	20(10)(+2)
I	13(04)(+1)
W	10(02)
Ch	08(00)

Hit Points 56 + 8d10 (soldier) +3d12 (Elite trooper)
Force Points 11

Feats: Armor Proficiency (light, medium), Weapon Proficiency (pistols, rifles, simple weapons, heavy weapons), Quick Draw, Martial Arts I, Skill Focus (Perception), Point Blank Shot, Improved Damage Threshold, Shake It Off

Talents: Indomitable, Tough As Nails, Devastating Attack (rifles), Penetrating Attack (rifles), Exotic Weapon Mastery, Controlled Burst

Delay Damage, DR1

Skills: Knowledge(tactics), Perception (+5), Endurance, Climb, Swim
[/sblock]
---------------------

Saren Grail
Female Mirilian (Near Human)
Scoundrel 11
[sblock]
Saren Grail was born on Mirilian, a shattered world still reeling from the devastation of the Clone Wars decades later. Their support for the Confederacy remained solid until Jedi Knights and Republic troops shattered the heart of the resistance, but after a secondary uprising twelve years after the birth of the Empire the Emperor ordered a total planetary bombardment of the planet's surface.

These days the once green skies of Mirilian are choked with toxic, unbreathable waste and its once proud inhabitants struggle to eek out an existance under the iron rule of an enormous garrison of imperial stormtroopers. It's not a bad life, it's a terrible one that anyone with any sense flees whenever possible.

Saren Grail began her sorry life as the human half-breed progeny you expect to see on planets with such an enormous amount of imperial troops, with nothing in her future but the promise to beget more half-breeds and the sorry wages and brutality of a lantern girl like her mother before her.

Still, Saren had a destiny. Saren's "leaving" Mirilian involved a herd of Threshbeasts, several tons of military grade explosives, an overly amorous Imperial Officer, and a total wipe of the power grid for more than a quarter of the southern hemisphere. Or maybe it was half, Saren doesn't know and couldn't possibly understand why she should care even. Life is too short to not live in the moment, grabbing every root by the stones and hanging on for the ride. It's a good life, or at least a better one than staying on Mirilian.


Saren Grail
Female Mirilian (Near Human)
Scoundrel 11

S	08(00)
D	16(10)
C	10(02)
I	16(06)(+2)
W	14(06)
Ch	18(10)(+2)

Hit Points 18 + 11d6
Force Points 10

Feats: Point Blank Shot, Weapon Proficiency (pistols, simple weapons, heavy weapons), Skill Focus (Deception), Quick Draw, Strong In The Force, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Acrobatic Strike, Skill Focus (Gather Information), Skill Focus (Stealth), Skill Focus (Use Computer)

Talents: Spacehound, Starship Raider, Gambler x4

Skills: Acrobatics, Deception (+5), Gather Information, Persuasion (+5), Use Computer (+5), Stealth (+5), Mechanics
[/sblock]
-----------------------
Red Dunn
"Join the Imperial Army and see the Galaxy!"
[sblock]
"Yeah, it sounds exciting doesn't it? Don't buy it kid. What they really mean is: Join the Imperial Army, do some short time where some horrible little man screams at you a lot and you run laps, get fitted for a set of ill-fitting body armor, and then zip - you're off in a maze of wiring trying to make sense out of Lord Vader's constant changes to the plans for his great big space ball and constantly shocking yourself."

"I know. Space battles, fighting the rebel scum? Nope. Most of the time you're sweeping narrow corridors, double bunking with a bantha who hasn't bathed in three months, getting chewed out for improperly configuring the temporary lift relays, being fed slop that looks like the cooks chewed it for a few hours to get it the proper consistency...Let me tell you, it's one great big galaxy of excitement."

"That's why I'm here. You see, Vader had gone and blown up Alderaan and knocked out a whole bank of trillium relays on sublevel M. I probably don't have to tell you how that went and ruined my week, because I was supposed to be on leave - always supposed to be on leave, but suddenly (as always) here I was having to run herd on droids heading to the supply ships to grab some more trillium relays!"

"Well let me tell you, it was no longer than an hour I'd left the installation and suddenly...*BANG* There's squadrons of rebels coming out of nowhere attacking the base. There I was, in an unarmed shuttle watching one of the biggest battles in the history of the Empire. Then, the Death Star blew up. It was a sign. A sign that I'd been sweeping the wrong floors."

"Mostly these days I subcontract out. Fix folk's holos and plumbing, find where their lost passwords to accounts they set up in false names, install their hyperdrives...It's a sweet living, because I don't have to put on that itchy armor anymore and when people shoot at me it's usually because of something I did and not just because I made ONE LITTLE MISTAKE when I was 18."

Red Dunn
Male Human
Soldier 1/Scoundrel 10

S	12(04)
D	12(04)
C	12(04)
I	14(06)
W	14(06)
Ch	16(10)

Hit Points
Force Points

Feats:

Talents:

Skills:

[/sblock]

-----------------------------

Saren Offee
[sblock]
Saren Offee was destined for great things from birth. Heir to the powerful Czerka-allied Mirial corporation MXTech, Saren might have gone on to be a powerful force for order on Mirial in the name of the Empire.

The Rebellion changed that, as Mirilial allied itself with the rebels Separatists and Mirial society was torn asunder with vicious infighting the rule at almost every level of society. Civil wars are never pretty, and on Mirial the rebellion has been devastating.His family fortunes seized, his parents killed, and having prominent relatives on both sides of the conflict made one thing certain for Saren Offee though: Things weren't safe at home.

Saren doesn't know a single damned thing about running a starship other than the skills he's learned as the scion of a vast fortune. He's been going for "relaxed" and eventually started coming across more like "used swoop bike salesman." He's quick on his feet though, and he's got a smile that turns on the lights.

Saren Offee
Male Mirilian (Near Human)
Noble 11
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2007)

Odd...it at my last post.

Anyway, thanks very much Valenar! I think, with all the very appreciated help you've given, I'm close to something like a beta draft.

Sadly, it'll have to wait a little bit. I'm going to be away from the internet next week...at least part of the week.

Thanks again!


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 25, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> Brother Allard: [sblock]See Wyallt's stat-block in my game...is it kind of what you are looking for as a starting point?  What differences would you like to see?[/sblock]



[SBLOCK=VR]That's a good build, but not quite right for this character.  Being a Rodian/Mandalorian, Wyallt is obviously built around the armor and perceptiveness.  I don't see this character as wearing heavy armor or necessarily being that perceptive.  He should be mostly about offense.

I'm not sure of the best way to do this, so let me try laying out some priorities for the build.

*1)* Marksman.  In the last version, Trandoshans have a dex penalty, so I'm assuming it will be the same here.  Still, I'd like for him to be a very fine marksman.  I think I'd buy 16 pts, take the -2 species penalty, and then add +2 from levels.  Any good feats and/or talents should go in there as well.  Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, etc.  I don't know what all's out there, but this should be his first priority.  He should also have a very nice rifle (what's Jayne without Vera?)
*2a)* Melee.  He should be respectable here.  Str should be good, which should be easy given the racial bonus.  I think I'd probably buy 15 points, take the +2 special bonus, and then add +1 from level.  A couple of feats to support this would be good as well.
*2b)*  Toughness.  He should be innately tough.  I'd buy 15 pts of Con, and then take +1 for levels.  Also, I think there's some sort of Toughness talent tree in the soldier class, right?  Unless there's a really good markman talent tree, that might be the way to go.
*3)* Skills.  I'm thinking he has previously worked as a solo bounty hunter, so he should be pretty self-sufficient.  He'll need pilot and survival and whatever else is reasonable.  He doesn't need to be the best, but enough to get by.  I'd probably go with a 14 Int.
*4)*The rest.  I'd probably go with a 10 for Wis and an 8 for Cha, unless you think there's a good reason no to.  I might take Perception as a trained skill, though.  He shouldn't be totally blind.

In terms of classes, I'm thinking a mix of soldier and scout, like Wyallt.  And - probably also like Wyallt (eventually) - with levels in Bounty Hunter and Elite Trooper.

I'm shooting blind here, so if any of this doesn't make sense or is outright wrong, please let me know.  I really appreciate your help.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Someone (Jun 25, 2007)

I modified slightly my character now that I discovered a couple cool things from the web enhancement (I included links). As a mechanic and jury rigger extraordinarie he's guaranteed to make the ship go on even after it's been disabled.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 25, 2007)

Brother Allard[sblock][sblock]*Brother Allard*

Medium Tandoshan Scout3/Soldier4/Bounty Hunter 1/Elite Trooper 3, CL11
*Destiny* 1; *Force Points* 11
*Init* +13; Improved Initiative; *Perception* +10; Darkvision, Acute Senses 
*Languages* Basic, Trandoshan, 2 others
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defense* Reflex: 35 (flat-footed 30); Fortitude: 30; Will: 21 
*Hit Points*: 68+2d8+5d10+3d12; DR 1; Threshold: 30
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 4 squares
*Base Attack Bonus* +10, Grp +14
*Melee* combat glove +14 (1d8+10) or
*Ranged* Heavy Blaster Rifle +14 (3d10+7) or
*Ranged* Heavy Blaster Rifle +12 (4d10+7) (Rapid Shot)
*Ranged* Heavy Blaster Rifle +14 (3d10+7, -1 condition track) (Aim)
*Atk Options* Devastating Shot (Rifles), Hunter's Mark, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot
*Special Abilities* Delay Damage, Limb Regeneration, Shake it Off
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities*: Str 18, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 8
*Talents*: Acute Senses, Armored Defense, Devastating Shot (Rifles), Hunter's Mark, Improved Armored Defense, Improved Initiative,  Weapon Specialization (Rifles)
*Feats*:  Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium), Martial Arts I, Martial Arts II, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, Shake it Off, Toughness, Wepaon Focus (Rifles), Weapon Proficiency (Pistols, Rifes, Simple Weapons)
*Skills*: Climb +14, Endurance +13, Initiative +13, Perception +10, Pilot +13, Stealth +13, Survival +10
*Possessions*: heavy Blaster rifle, battle armor, combat gloves, etc. 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 55,000

I know you didn't want armor, but wearing armor realy makes you a better shooter: here's why.  Elite Trooper requires that you be proficient in Medium Armor, being a decent hunter-type means taking your first level as scout.  When you multiclass into soldier, you can easily pick up light armor proficiency, and then take another feat to get medium armor.  That said, armor is worthless if you don't have at least Armored Defense (which turns armor into mere window dressing with few, if any, advantages), and armor actually does something for you at high levels with Improved Armored defense (add level+1/2 armor bonus instead of whichever is higher).  It just seems silly to spend feats without getting something immediate from them, like wearing armor.  I suppose you could be okay with just spending the feats to get into the Elite Trooper Prc.

Elite Trooper has the Weapon Master talent tree, which includes greater weapon focus and spec (well worth it, and you now have the reqs to get both at level 13 and 15 if you want), and also greater devastating attack (which you could get as soon as 15, if you want) which treats people shot by your rifles as having a 10-point lower threshhold (right now, with devestating attack, you treat it as having 5 lower).

Shake it off makes you tough-it only takes you 2 swift actions to move up the ocndition track instead of 3.  Trandoshans get natural toughness as a bonus feat, which equals +1 hp/level.  You could trade in your armor wearing talents (but not feats if you want to be the best rifle-shooter you can be) and already have Greater Weapon Focus and Spec, but it would lower your Ref Defense by 4 and your Fort defense by 2.  You could just pick up Greater Weapon Focus, dropping Improved Armor defense, and only lower your reflex defense by 4, keeping your full Fort defense from the armor.  You could also trade Rapid shot, which can be used whenever you fire your gun, for Deadeye, which is only useable when you aim, but doesn't stack with rapid shot, and doesn't decrease your attack bonus.  This would make your aiming VERY potent, but leave your regular move-then-shoot actions with no options.  As it is, you can choose to aim and move them -1 down the condition track if you hit OR shoot more quickly for an extra die of damage.

Give me feedback, and I'll try and fix it up for you.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 25, 2007)

[SBLOCK=VR]It looks really good.  I'll need some time to go over it, but, in the meantime, what's the trade-off for the combat glove, as opposed to - say - a vibroblade?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2007)

I haven't spent too much time with the Saga rules (Caros has the only copy in our group), but he's said he'll help me with my char, so even though I'm not posting here too frequently, I AM still working on it.
Just for the record, the Captain will be some sort of noble/soldier/scoundrel/gunslinger. Probably.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 25, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Brother Allard]







			
				Brother Allard said:
			
		

> It looks really good.  I'll need some time to go over it, but, in the meantime, what's the trade-off for the combat glove, as opposed to - say - a vibroblade?




You are proficient with unarmed strikes (combat gloves) and have 2 Martial arts feats, upping your unarmed damage to 1d8.  You have to have MA1 to have Elite Trooper PRC.

You are not proficient with Vibroweapons.

You could trade out MA2 for Weapon Proficiency (Advanced Melee Weapons) and carry around a vibroblade (2d6+9 damage), a force-pike (2d8+13 damage wielded in 2 hands, lethal or stun), or a Vidro-axe (2d10+13 damage, large weapon).  In this build, you might consider putting a Vibro-bayonet on your rifle, letting you use it as a melee weapon (2d6+13 damage, readying when on your rifle and your stock is unfolded, detached you could use it seperately for 2d4+9 damage)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Caros (Jun 25, 2007)

*And I'm back!*

And I'm back for a little bit today, sorta touch and go as far as posting the last few days, and for this I beg your fogiveness and submit myself for a thousand deaths. ^_^;

That said, James Heard, sorry I missed you in the initial mention of characters. I actually found your ideas amusing as all hell, but just completely went brain dead as far as including them for this, I offer you an additional two deaths in recompense. That or you can take your pick of either of your "Ex imperial" Concepts, I like them both =)

That said, My revised list!

Captain - Jemal (He seems to be wanting this, and since he paid for 1/2 the book.... =.=Second Mate/Pilot - Ambrus. (I love the idea of a droid second mate, but if you can manage to fit pilot in as well, the ship still seems to be looking for a full time pilot =)
Co-Pilot/Gunner/Backup Engineer - Ikluk (I'm thinking a combination of the three would be your best bet.)
Engineer - Rylee 'R.C.' Citris 
Muscle - Brother Allard
Passenger/Force Sensitve - Shayuri
Ex-imperial - James (Do you want to be part of the crew? Or would you rather be a passenger?)

Alright, beyond that I'm probably going to be accepting at most, a ships pilot, and perhaps 1-2 more passengers.

I'll be posting ship stats tomorrow of wednsday at the latest, and closing recruitment then. Characters should hopefully be finalized by friday.

Ideally I'm going to have the game running by saturday or sunday. I'm going to set the basic plot of things and give the pc's time to interact and get to know each other while I'm on my vacation (4-8th) Then pick up the action pretty much the moment I get back.

Good huntin people!!


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 25, 2007)

So, is the doctor off of the ship?

That'd be rather disappointing since I have basically built both my character and two others, not to mention the fact that it somewhat throws off Shayuri's backstory to not have me there.

I think that Jamin would also work well as a first mate-his noble skills make him pretty persuasive at times and he is darn good with his pistol.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 25, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> Ex-imperial - James (Do you want to be part of the crew? Or would you rather be a passenger?)



Honestly I'm sort of at a loss for what niche I should be aiming for with the Imperial concepts. The Inexplicable Clone Trooper seems to run right up against Allard's spotlight, and The Deserter runs aground with Bloodweaver's concept so far. I was going to see about feeling out the Mirilians with some of the clarifications I've seen in the thread about character roles. Either one of those would seem to work well as classic "rogue" sorts of roles or else the Noble's "Cheer squad"-ala-Bardsong abilities, which don't seem to be about to happen in the group at all. Any of the characters besides the Deserter could probably be pushed into a pilot position too.

But...hey, I wouldn't have proposed them if I didn't think they couldn't be interesting. I'm just not looking forward to bumping into other people's niches all the time. Maybe it would help if everyone who's already got a solid character concept would kind of declare what sort of niche they're aiming for? 

From what I gather:

Brother Allard: Ranged Combat Monster/Tank
Bloodweaver: Mechanic
Shayuri: Melee Combat Monster/Jedi Voodoo
Jemal: Telling Everyone Else What To Do
Ambrus: Droid Engineer?
Someone: Mechanic (Again) + Gunner?
Val: Doctor

What does the group need and I'll try to fit something in?


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 25, 2007)

You can never have too many guns.

That said, a Computer Slicer might be cool.  Shayuri would also probably rather not be the only one in melee most of the time, so someone with melee skills wouldn't stink either.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jun 25, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> And I'm back for a little bit today, sorta touch and go as far as posting the last few days, and for this I beg your fogiveness and submit myself for a thousand deaths. ^_^;
> 
> That said, James Heard, sorry I missed you in the initial mention of characters. I actually found your ideas amusing as all hell, but just completely went brain dead as far as including them for this, I offer you an additional two deaths in recompense. That or you can take your pick of either of your "Ex imperial" Concepts, I like them both =)
> 
> ...




I would be happy to do a pilot.  No saga rules yet though...  If I can grab some time here today I will try to get them.

I will also make sure he/she/it has some combat orientation if we are missing that

Edit: just bought book reading now...


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 25, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> Second Mate/Pilot - Ambrus. (I love the idea of a droid second mate, but if you can manage to fit pilot in as well, the ship still seems to be looking for a full time pilot =)



That sounds ideal to me. After all, being second in command sounds nice, but assuming the Captain is aboard then most of the time there wouldn't really be much for a second mate to *do* on such a small ship; Primary helmsman gives him a ready role to fill. Besides, since the ship's safety has to be the captain's primary concern, who would he trust more to fly it other than his right-hand droid? I'm thinking that an LE series repair droid would be the ideal model to fill the pilot/leadership responsibilities we're describing.

How much extra starting funds might we be starting with? It's rather important for a droid character. 


			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Ambrus: Droid Engineer?



Although it'd make some sense for the droid to be the ship's engineer, I believe that position's already taken. That being said, I do intend to have some ability to function as a secondary engineer if need be.







			
				ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> That said, a Computer Slicer might be cool.



Aside from ship's operations, I naturally intend to make this a primary skill for my character. So don't worry about us lacking a competent slicer.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jun 25, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> That sounds ideal to me. After all, being second in command sounds nice, but assuming the Captain is aboard then most of the time there wouldn't really be much for a second mate to *do* on such a small ship; Primary helmsman gives him a ready role to fill. Besides, since the ship's safety has to be the captain's primary concern, who would he trust more to fly it other than his right-hand droid? I'm thinking that an LE series repair droid would be the ideal model to fill the pilot/leadership responsibilities we're describing.Although it'd make some sense for the droid to be the ship's engineer, I believe that position's already taken. That being said, I do intend to have some ability to function as a secondary engineer if need be.Aside from ship's operations, I naturally intend to make this a primary skill for my character. So don't worry about us lacking a competent slicer.




uh oh, well there goes my ideas.

I had thought droid pilot, but that would step on toes.  hrmm, got the force thing covered, captain, doc, melee/ranged...   Okay so any suggestions?  Passenger of some sort then?

ooc:

A few ship name possibilites:

Even Odds
Hidden Rose
Osprey - hey can't copy the falcon too close 'eh
Rim Runner
Jack of all Trades (Joat for short)


----------



## Caros (Jun 26, 2007)

RAWR! I did it again. Was adding the doctor, got sidetracked and completely missed him. Woe is me!

Seriously though, the doctor is added to the list leaving me with pretty much one additional person to add (I'm trying to keep it down to a limit of 10) So consider recruitment closed to people who have posted in the thread.  Lot of intrest in this one from what I've been seeing, hope I can do it justice.

Final list of players

Captain - Jemal (He seems to be wanting this, and since he paid for 1/2 the book.... )
Second Mate/Pilot - Ambrus. (The second mate's duties will mostly be in planning, taking care of anything the captain can't be bothered to, and backing up the captain. At least some minor skill with a weapon would be nice but isn't required. If you can fit all of that in a droid, with an emphasis on pilot, power to you!)
Co-Pilot/Gunner/Backup Engineer - Ikluk (I'm thinking a combination of the three would be your best bet.)
Engineer - Rylee 'R.C.' Citris 
Muscle - Brother Allard
Passenger/Force Sensitve - Shayuri
Ex-imperial - James (My best bet in this seems to be passenger. Both of the suggested PC's would be wanted men, and from the way things are shaping up we've got a bevy of wanted people on this ship. The 501 clone could help out with any violence that needs doing, And the Former trooper could help out doing odd jobs/cooking mayhap.)
Val - As above mentioned, You're the Doc, 1000 apologies.
Fenris - Hmm, your best bet at this point seems to be as a passenger of some form or another. Bounce a few ideas off me and we'll see what we got.

Thats all for now, be bouncing around for a bit longer today but don't think I'll be posting till tomorrow morning.

Also the above list while finalized for Players isn't finalized for what you're playing, if you guys wish to shuffle within yourselves I don't mind so long as we get things rollin =)

Lastly, I'd like everyone to give a sort of "Okay" in the near future, just so I'm not relying on anyone who might have lost intrest.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 26, 2007)

I figured I was just overlooked...but it's good to know.

I'm looking foward to this game anyway.

If anyone wants any help with their characters, I am availible.


----------



## Someone (Jun 26, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> ooc:
> 
> A few ship name possibilites:
> 
> ...




What about the... _Enterprise_?

*runs for cover*


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 26, 2007)

Someone said:
			
		

> What about the... _Enterprise_?



Set phasers on chuncky salsa.   

BTW, does anyone know if droids can now gain and accumulate force points? The writeup on droids mentions that they can't gain the Force Sensitivity feat or learn Force powers, but there's no mention of force points. The force point section doesn't make any mention of it either way. :\[sblock=Here's a tentative character build that remains a work in progress]*R-LE-1*

Cybot Galactica LE Series Repair Droid
Medium droid (2nd-degree) Noble 3 / Scoundrel 4 / Ace Pilot 4
*Force * 11
*Init* -1; *Senses* Perception +10
*Languages* Basic, Binary, 11 unassigned
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defenses* Fort +13, Ref +16, Will +13
*hp* 18 +7d6 + 4d8; *Threshold* 12
*Immune* droid traits
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd* 6 squares (walking)
*Melee* ?
*Ranged* ?
*Fighting Space* 1 square; *Reach* 1 square
*Base Attack* +8; *Grapple* +9
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 12, Con –, Int 20, Wis 11, Chr 14
*Talents* Born Leader, Distant Command, Gimmick, Hyperdriven, Vehicular Evasion, Keep it together
*Feats* Improved Defenses, Tech Specialist, Linguist, WP (pistols, simple weapons), Point Blank Shot, Skill Focus (Initiative), Skill Focus (Mechanics), Skill Focus (Pilot), Skill Focus (Use Computer), Vehicular Combat
*Skills* Deception +12, Initiative +16, Knowledge (Bureaucracy) +15, Knowledge (Galactic Lore) +15, Knowledge (Physical Sciences) +15, Knowledge (Technology) +15, Mechanics +20, Perception +10, Persuasion +12, Pilot +16, Use Computer +20
*Systems* ?
*Possessions* ?
*Availability* Licensed; *Cost* ?
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience* 55,000
––––––––––––––––––––––––– 
*Height:* 1.7 meters

* Data File Image*
*LE Design Specs*[/sblock]Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Someone (Jun 26, 2007)

R-LE-1 looks good, but have in mind that Ikluk (my character) also has Mechanics +20, is loaded up on Mechanics talents and he's supposed to be the _backup engineer_ (I don't want to know what the main one is going to be able to do!). Probably you can use that Skill focus: mechanics feat for something else.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 26, 2007)

Droids do in fact get Force points, they represent their overall place within the living Force.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm here and very interested.

I'll probably pick up the book either today or tomorrow, so will probably wait to finalize the character until then.  It won't change much, however.

Also, I'm thinking that Larshhk - being a bit antisocial - will probably need to owe someone aboard a life-debt in order to keep him from manufacturing a scenario in which everyone but him winds up dead.  I'm thinking that person will probably need to be the captain.

Also, with regard to equipment, I'm imagining Larsshk owning a few more than the average number of weapons.  He's something of an aficionado - a collector, really.  I think he probably has rather more of an arsenal in his stateroom than most people aboard will realize.  Or be comfortable with.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 26, 2007)

Did I understand correctly that the intention was to have a total of ten PCs in this campaign? That seems a little, uh, weighty to me... I find I have enough trouble just keeping track of a half-dozen characters at a time.







			
				Caros said:
			
		

> At least some minor skill with a weapon would be nice but isn't required.



I can have my LE carry a weapon around and he'll even gets the point blank shot feat as part of being a scoundrel, but the saga edition seems to bar all droid (except 4º units) from harming sentient creatures. Do you intend to relax that restriction for droid heroes?







			
				Someone said:
			
		

> Probably you can use that Skill focus: mechanics feat for something else.



It's just that the LE series are designated as repair droids; it seems rather in keeping that it'd excel at the mechanics, even if its duties prevent it from exercising that skill most of the time. Honestly, the new saga edition has unfortunately done away with most feats except for those which directly affect combat. Since my droid isn't a 4º unit it rather limits what I can do with all the free feats I receive; hence why I've taken skill focus *four* times.







			
				ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> Droids do in fact get Force points, they represent their overall place within the living Force.



How odd...

So any clue as to what type of funds we'll each be starting with?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> uh oh, well there goes my ideas.
> 
> I had thought droid pilot, but that would step on toes.  hrmm, got the force thing covered, captain, doc, melee/ranged...   Okay so any suggestions?  Passenger of some sort then?
> 
> ...



Um, Rim Runner sounds vaguely familiar... Han Solo Trilogy?

And the Even Odds is from the Myth Series. (Not a ship, but..)

Ya know, actually, I like the Even Odds as a ship name..

Also, Yes I shall be the captain, though I won't be named Jack or Mal. 
BTW, Caros, when you gonna get yer butt in gear and help me with the character?  Or should I resort to my bozo crew.. ER I mean my supportive, reliable, ever-so-resourceful crew.
*hehe, hi guys*


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 26, 2007)

Any opinions on the ship names I originally suggested Captain?


----------



## James Heard (Jun 26, 2007)

I'd also like to advance:

The "Last Chance"
The "Welcome Pickle"
The "Duck's Fury"
The "Bill Collector"
The "Beautiful Mess"
The "Three-Step Jig"
The "Pork Gunner"
The "40 Years And Counting"
The "Ports A' Plenty"
The "Damsel's Distress"
The "Taxman's Tithe"
The "Hidden Whisper"
The "Dark Mentor"
The "Promised Gift"
The "Sanguine Friend"
The "Pot O' Stew" and
The "Two Moon Split"


----------



## Someone (Jun 26, 2007)

The "Junk O'Matic"
The "Serial Peacemaker"
The "Perfectly Normal"
The "Home Runner"
The "Hulking Hurler"


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't know... those are all perfectly reasonable ships names for Traveller or Star Frontiers or something, but none of them seem very _Star Wars_.

These probably aren't any better:

Blackbird.
The Broken Wing.
The Black Prince.
Whedon's Revenge.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 26, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> BTW, Caros, when you gonna get yer butt in gear and help me with the character?  Or should I resort to my bozo crew.. ER I mean my supportive, reliable, ever-so-resourceful crew.




If you want help with abuild, I am here.

As a Captain, I highly reccomend the Crime Lord prc: it gives you cool command abilities (such as granting us extra actions on your turn, or using various Noble influence abilities) in addition to granting you a reflex bonus when surrounded by your crew.  The officer PRC is a more legit version of this class, with tactical abilities and the ability to grant your allies some of your own talents.  This PRC also gets command cover bonuses from being surrounded by crew.

A Scoundrel 4/Soldier 3/Crime Lord 2/Officer 2 would be a command force to be reckoned with.

Just offering.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 26, 2007)

"The Captain's Credit" (double meaning: his income and his pride)
"The Fool's Gold" (because, you know, we'll soon be departed)

at a loss...


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 26, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> The officer PRC is a more legit version of this class, with tactical abilities and the ability to grant your allies some of your own talents.  This PRC also gets command cover bonuses from being surrounded by crew.



I'd been considering the officer PrC myself, but quickly dropped the idea when I noticed that one of the prerequisites was that the character had to belong to some sort of official military organization with a command structure. I assumed our independent freighter crew wouldn't qualify...


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 26, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> I don't know... those are all perfectly reasonable ships names for Traveller or Star Frontiers or something, but none of them seem very _Star Wars_.



I can't really recall any ship names in the movies beside the _Slave_ and the _Falcon_. Although I'm certain the expanded universe stuff if full of ship names, for me its hard to get a real feel for what distinguishes the ship names in Star Wars. Can you yourself pin down the distinguising characteristics?


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 26, 2007)

Talon Karrde's ships always had funny double meanings or would sound like something other than the words themselves when said aloud.

Examples: The _Wilde Karrde_ or the _Starry Ice_.

Other ships emulated the Millenium Falcon with the Adjective-Bird convention, such as KOTOR's _Ebon Hawk_

Past that, early star destroyers were given names of power, such as _Executer, Judicator, Imperator_, or _Judgement_.  Late-era destroyers took names of Republic or Imperial Heroes.  You might have a _Tagge_ or a _Moff Tarkin_, or even, in the Legacy comics, I think there is reference to a _Palleon_.

Otehrwise, most naming conventions tend toward seriousness, made-up space words, animal (primarily bird) descriptions, or word-play.  There are few ships with flat-out funny or silly names.


----------



## Henry (Jun 26, 2007)

As an outsider suggestion, name your ship _"The Joss Magnet"_ -- because joss is an old word for "luck", and, well, the other obvious reason.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2007)

yeah, but this campaign is seeming to me like more of a cross between firefly and star wars than straight star wars.

As for names, so far here's the ones I've seen that stand out (At least to me)

Even Odds
Last Chance
Blackbird
Also, one of my own (Though admitedly this would make for a better motto than ship name) : "Flight makes Right"

*Couldn't find Ambrus' suggestions, repost?*

*EDIT: Hmm, I had an idea for an Alderanian ship after the destruction of alderann, but our ship's corellian... "Rememberance"


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 26, 2007)

Just because the ship is of corellian make doesn't mean it isn't of Alderaanian spirit:

I vot e Rememberance.

That also give more glue as to why the Captain (if he's from Alderaan) keeps the Doc and his sister aboard: they too are from Alderaan.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 26, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Couldn't find Ambrus' suggestions, repost?*



Post #12 on the first page:

_Hellion_: A rowdy or mischevious person, especially a child.
_Motley_: Incongruously varied in appearance or character.
_Namaste_: A traditional Indian greeting made by bringing the palms together and bowing.
_Perihelion_: The point in an object's orbit when it is closet to its star.
_Contumax_: An archaic word meaning "stubbornly or willfully disobedient to authority".
_Salience_: Something most noticeable or important.
_Penumbra_: The shadow cast by a celestial object during an eclipse.

I don't know if you're aiming for a compound name like the Millenium Falcon or not. But if so it wouldn't be hard to use one of the above; the _Hellion Brig_ (with a comical double-meaning) or the _Salient Star_ for instance.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 26, 2007)

The "Duck's Penumbra"


----------



## Someone (Jun 26, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Or should I resort to my bozo crew.. ER I mean my supportive, reliable, ever-so-resourceful crew.




I'd seriously go for Noble instead of Scoundrel. Noble has a good number of good 'leadership' talents and a lot of skills. 

I'd go for Noble 8/Soldier 3, with the following talents:

Noble: Connections (Makes sense in character and potentially can be very useful) Inspire confidence and Born leader (good bonuses to attack) and perhaps Inspire haste, which could be useful for starship combat: many tasks in starship combat are skill checks, allowing an engineer or similar to do several things at once.
Soldier: Battle analysis, Cover fire (raises the group's Reflex save)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2007)

well.. I could call my character Paul Crue and we could name it the Motley Crue..
*drum smash*

EDIT: Also, re: the Noble thing.. I suppose that's true, but I was thinking of that captain who's a leader but also knows enough to pinch hit in every section of his ship.. You know, the jack of all trades captain?  mechanic, pilot, fighter, criminal.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 26, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> The "Duck's Penumbra"



What is it with you and water-fowl?

Someone, which talents would you recommend for my droid?


----------



## Caros (Jun 26, 2007)

Okay, I'm still fiddling around with names, couple here that I like, I'll probably have decided by tomorrow. Sort of a crappy day for me, but we'll see what I can get done.

First and foremost you'll notice the two crappy msn paint drawings. The ship isn't quite so angular, but I can't draw curves, so =P

The ship isn't huge, it isn't small, Basically think along the lines of the millenium falcon or the ebon hawk with a bit more crew space.

Despite the picture it carries only one turret, on the ground level. Haven't decided the gun. It also has two small forward firing guns that can be shot by pilot or co-pilot.

The cargo area is all of the bottom left side, with stairs and ladders that lead up to the second floor. It isn't shown but the front of the left side opens up to recieve large cargo.

The crew bunks are accessed from the first floor, but actually take up all of the second floor forward section. Crew have big rooms =)

The rest is self explanitory.

Now then. 

[sblock=ambrus]Alright, as far as your droid goes, You have no real programming restrictions to speak of. Having talked to Jemal I think what will be done with your character is that he will be a companion from the clone wars. Specifically a separatist engineering droid that got shot all to peices. He was repared by the captain's squad, and reprogrammed to assist them in getting a ship off the ground. Since the clone wars ended briefly after that battle, Your droid just sort of became a fixture around the captain. You've had 19ish years to develop a personality =)

As for funds... I'm still trying to absorb the book, So I'll ask you in trust, what do you think would be a fair amount that would allow you to build the character you want without bein too broken =)[/sblock]

For any other questions, I'll be around for the next little bit hopefully.


----------



## Ambrus (Jun 26, 2007)

[sblock=Caros]The background you propose sounds pretty much along the same lines that I was thinking. As for building the character I want, like you I'm not all that familiar with the new edition and so I can't even begin to imagine what kind of additional equipment and modifications a 11th level droid should have. In all honesty I'd much prefer if we all started out much lower level as a starting point with less equipment. Barring that, just give me whatever funds you plan to allocate to every PC and I'll spend it on upgrades and add ons until it all runs out.[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Jun 26, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Someone, which talents would you recommend for my droid?




I may sound like I know what I'm talking about, but I just got the book the last week or so. Those talents look good, however.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> Also the above list while finalized for Players isn't finalized for what you're playing, if you guys wish to shuffle within yourselves I don't mind so long as we get things rollin =)
> 
> Lastly, I'd like everyone to give a sort of "Okay" in the near future, just so I'm not relying on anyone who might have lost intrest.




Okay, I am thinking a wandering droid who is trying to (somewhat comically) re-start a droid nation by re-moving restraining bolts/re-programming fellow droids.  Originally he served in the clone wars and went from there eventually to the rebellion. 

But, after freeing his cell leaders R2 astromech droid, who promptly went and chased said leader around the hanger bay in front of everyone else with his shock attachment, he was let go from there too.  Well actually, they tried scrapping him but he escaped by luck and a bit of skill.  And besides 'let go' sounds better so much better than scrapped...

Now  he is at loose ends.  Given being on the wrong end of the clone wars (empire no likey) and not in favor with some rebel elements, well, its time to punt before more trouble descends on his dome and pick the first ship away from everything...


----------



## James Heard (Jun 26, 2007)

My inspiration piece:
[sblock]
_BLUE-COLLAR MAN
Well, I'm a contractor myself. I'm a roofer...(digs into pocket and produces business card) Dunn and Reddy Home Improvements. And speaking as a roofer, I can say that a roofer's personal politics come heavily into play when choosing jobs. 

RANDAL
Like when?

BLUE-COLLAR MAN
Three months ago I was offered a job up in the hills. A beautiful house with tons of property. It was a simple reshingling job, but I was told that if it was finished within a day, my price would be doubled. Then I realized whose house it was.

DANTE
Whose house was it?

BLUE-COLLAR MAN
Dominick Bambino's.

RANDAL
"Babyface" Bambino? The gangster?

BLUE-COLLAR MAN
The same. The money was right, but the risk was too big. I knew who he was, and based on that, I passed the job on to a friend of mine.

DANTE
Based on personal politics.

BLUE-COLLAR MAN
Right. And that week, the Foresci family put a hit on Babyface's house. My friend was shot and killed. He wasn't even finished shingling.

RANDAL
No way!

BLUE-COLLAR MAN
(paying for coffee) I'm alive because I knew there were risks involved taking on that particular client. My friend wasn't so lucky. (pauses to reflect) You know, any contractor willing to work on that Death Star knew the risks. If they were killed, it was their own fault. A roofer listens to this... (taps his heart) not his wallet.

The BLUE-COLLAR MAN exits. DANTE and RANDAL remain respectfully quiet for a moment._[/sblock]

Red Dunn
Ship's Steward
Destiny: Force Points: 10 Dark Side: 1
Medium Human Scoundrel 10/Soldier 1
Init +12; Perception +12
Languages: Basic, Binary, Bocce, Huttese, Durese 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defenses: Fort +24 Ref +25 Will +24,
Hit Points: 39 +10d6 +d10; Threshold 24
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Spd 6 squares (walking)
Melee ?
Ranged ?
Base Attack +8; Grapple +10
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities Str 8, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 18, Wis 14, Chr 16
Talents Fool's Luck, Fortune's Favor, Disruptive, Walk The Line, Hyperdriven, Demolitionist
Feats Weapon Proficiency (Pistols, Simple, Heavy Weapons), Armor Proficiency (Light), Point Blank Shot, Skill Training (Mechanics, Initiative, Gather Information, Deception, Stealth), Skill Focus (Technology, Bureacracy), Vehicular Combat
Skills Deception +13, Gather Information +13, Knowledge (Bureacracy) +19, Knowledge (Galactic Lore) +14, Knowledge (Physical Sciences) +14, Knowledge (Social Sciences) +14, Knowledge (Technology) +19, Initiative +12, Mechanics +14, Perception +12, Persuasion +13, Pilot +12, Stealth +12, Use Computer +14

–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience 55,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Height: 1.65 meters
Weight: 68.2 kg
Hair: Red
Eyes: Blue

Appearance: You'd think that first thing people would notice about Red Dunn would be the wild, unkempt red hair. Maybe in better days this would have been true. No, these days what people notice about Red is the moustache, sweeping in an enormous, masculine arc across his face, drooping gracefully down to his jawline...it is the sort of moustache that draws every eye of every sentient in the bar when he enters.

For the rest of him, Red is a little shorter than average, with a slight softness around the middle that he wears with easy grace. He tends to wear, or not wear (which the rest of the crew finds imminently disturbing), the loosest, brightest clothes available. All of his clothes are normally spotted with food stains and evidence of the bizarre places on ship he finds to do his reading, and his only other adornments are several hideous hoop earrings he has plugged into his ears.

Background:

At one time Red Dunn affected the slicked-back hair and demeanor of one of the Empire's finest - the Imperial Assessors. Moving from world to world, Red's team of crack auditors were the terror of civilians and military generals alike. Picking their assignments more or less without outside influence, IA agents like Red had a remarkable amount of latitude in what penalties they were allowed to levee and, in Red's case, a truly memorable amount of corruption available for purchase by well-connected buyers.

Unfortunately for Red, he'd also racked up an impressive reputation with his superiors with his expertise in technological issues. His constant visits to cutting-edge manufacturing plants and design offices meant that he was one of the Empire's foremost experts in space technologies, which drew him to the attention of Moff Tarkin for a certain ... pet project. Red was transferred.

Auditing the Death Star...wasn't as pleasant as his former duties. Sure, he got to join the elite ranks of the Imperial Stormtroopers; but strangely enough he found that white really didn't do much for his complexion. Furthermore, Stormtroopers and the other imperial officers on the Death Star had completely unreasonable expectations about what their equipment should be able to do and what Red should be able to do about it. Schedule variances were a fact of life, even in the Imperial Auditors, but Moff Tarkin and Lord Vader really disconnected from reality once they stepped onto their giant Ego Moon.

Still, Red managed to keep the various contractors and product schedules more or less running on time - even if he did have to cut some corners in providing covers for exhaust ports for the thermal core. More fortunate still, Red managed to do so without running afoul of the sharp tempers of his superiors and (most of) the temptations of boredom presented with being a highly creative "people-person" stuck in the most stuck up installation in the history of the galaxy. Moff Tarkin might claim credit, but it's thanks to proud folks like Red Dunn that the rebellion got to destroy the Death Star.

Which, as a matter of fact, is a fate that Red almost shared himself. Leaving on the last shuttle that left the doomed space installation, Red was watching on his viewscreens from a safe distance as waves of rebel fighters swooped in on his bunkmates and destroyed the Death Star. Red had an epiphany.

Disabling the droids and crash-landing the shuttle wasn't all that hard, and neither was fixing it so that the downed shuttle appeared to have been destroyed by Rebel fire. Finding a way off-planet? Setting up a new identity which had nothing to with his former life? Growing his moustache? These things are _hard._

All in all, Red's done pretty well for himself in his new life. The Empire thinks he's dead, he's found himself a position as a starship which keeps folks who might one day come looking for him looking in several spots, and the people he works with these days are nearly as uptight as Stormtroopers for the most part. 

Notes: Despite being transferred to the Stormtroopers, this was mostly a convenience to force Dunn to follow certain military directives and keep other IA agents from nosing around in military business. Dunn was awarded the Imperial Starburst for Excellency in Auditing, twice. Red once did a shot when a man looked at him funny. On the surface of a black hole, Red Dunn has infinite mass. Despite his "Steward" designation, Red's position in the crew is mostly because he's intimately aware of the ins and outs of the Imperial bureaucracy and because he can often nominally fill in for important positions on the ship when needed...plus, Red's knowledge of Imperial science and technology is vast (and he's capable of making it sound even MORE impressive if need be.)

Edit: BTW, took a few minutes and sketched out an outer image for the freighter. Excuse the garish color scheme. 

Edit: And took some time to do a little more with MS Paint plans. I thought the two-level crew cabins were a little weird looking, so my version has "sci-fi baubles" instead. So more shared crew spaces, the all-important (but quirky and poorly placed) escape pod, and basically more places that look like they'd be some places you'd expect on an old freighter that might have been used for smuggling (and what freighter hasn't?). Meh. I was bored. Now I sleep.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 26, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> I don't know... those are all perfectly reasonable ships names for Traveller or Star Frontiers or something, but none of them seem very _Star Wars_.
> 
> These probably aren't any better:
> 
> ...



I dunno, I don't think that most of the ship names anyone's come up with are much out of line with the starship names I've seen on Wookieepedia, especially for a Light or Medium freighter. We're not talking about something that would exactly be brimming with edginess I think, we're talking about something that's right in line with most charter boats (of which I get to see a huge fleet of just going to the mall each weekend). I ditched any name ideas that seemed to revolve around names or titles though, because THOSE seem pretty specific. I wouldn't have even suggested Duck's Fury if Ducks didn't have one of those special and peculiar places in Star Wars.

BTW: Personally I like my "Two Moon Split." It's got space stuff in the name, and it's vaguely vulgar too. Plus, it's got the nominal "er, we're fast and we're leaving" implications of "Split." I can even see the ship logo: Two White Disks separated by the empty space of a 2.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 26, 2007)

DELETED


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Someone said:
			
		

> R-LE-1 looks good, but have in mind that Ikluk (my character) also has Mechanics +20, is loaded up on Mechanics talents and he's supposed to be the _backup engineer_ (I don't want to know what the main one is going to be able to do!). Probably you can use that Skill focus: mechanics feat for something else.



 YOu have a point. No sense in putting the characters into a talent contest. YOu have a really good and diverse build there. And since we a re a bit over booked, I'll bow out and look for something else. 

Good Luck all!


-Blood


----------



## Fenris2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Um, Rim Runner sounds vaguely familiar... Han Solo Trilogy?
> 
> And the Even Odds is from the Myth Series. (Not a ship, but..)
> 
> ...




Even odds guily as charged rim runner is my own.  I don't have one SW book other than rpg rules that is... lol.   Came from rum runner as I have a fairly sizeable family past who did just that, and some pirates back there in the tree too.  Anywhos, they always mention the rim in SW rpg books so rum == rim...


----------



## Caros (Jun 29, 2007)

Appologies for the delay in posting for this game. I had intended to get the game underway today at the latest, but my landlord has decreed that to keep my house for another 8 month lease, it has to pass inspection.

This coupled with the fact that I only get 5 hours of free time after work a night has lead to a pretty hectic schedule. In short, the game will be postponed in starting until sunday at the earliest. I'm hoping to get it underway before I leave for vacation, and set a situation for players to mess around and interact while I'm on vacation, but we will see.

Once again, Appologies!


----------



## James Heard (Jun 29, 2007)

No problem...You've actually got great timing, since I was checking in here to see if anyone had posted anything and was going to do a bump in case everyone wandered off.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2007)

Good timing for me too. I am also in the midst of housing issues. 

In my case, I'm trying to get an apartment in a new city.

Sigh. But I'm back online for at least the weekend. Hopefully for good. Wish me luck.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 7, 2007)

Here's the build so far. I finally bought the book! YAY!

Hee. Hopefully the name isn't too obnoxious a reference. I can change it if it is, though I kind of like how it sounds all warm and soft and safe...and the contrast between that and her current situation.

[sblock]*Name:* Summer Merillo
*Profession:* Fugitive
*Destiny*:11 *Force Points:* 11
Medium Human Noble 7 / Force Adept 4
*Init:* +18; *Perception:* +18 (force)
*Languages:* Basic, Binary, High Galactic, Huttese
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defenses:* Fort +25 Ref +29 Will +30,
*Hit Points:* 29 +6d6 +4d8; Threshold 25
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd *6 squares (walking)
*Melee *Unarmed/Combat Gloves +12  2d8+6 (attuned, empowered)
*Ranged *Blaster Pistol +11  3d6+5
*Base Attack* +8; *Grapple* +8
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 16, Chr 16
*Talents:* Force Perception, Vision, Damage Reduction, Equilibrium, Attune Weapon, Empower Weapon
*Feats:* Linguist, Weapon Proficiency (Pistols, Simple), Skill Focus: Initiative, Skill Focus: Use the Force, Weapon Finesse, Force Sensitive (1), Martial Arts 1 (1), Martial Arts II (3), Force Training x2 (6, 9)
*Skills*  Deception +13, Gather Information +13, Initiative +18, Knowledge: Galactic Lore +11, Perception +13, Treat Injury +13, Use Computer +11, Use the Force +18

*Force Powers:* Battle Strike x2, Farseeing, Surge x2, Force Slam, Move Object, Mind Trick
*Force Techniques:* Force Point Recovery x2

*Equipment:* Combat Gloves, Blaster Pistol, Short range comlink, Datapad, 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience 55,000
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Height: 1.66 meters
Weight: 55.2 kg
Hair: Chestnut brown
Eyes: Dark brown

*Appearance:* 

Summer is a beautiful girl just now coming into full bloom as a woman. She is gracefully built; tallish, slim and willowy. She wears her chestnut brown hair loose and straight; it hangs to just between her shoulder blades. Her face is smooth and pretty, with its elegant cheekbones softened by the last lingering hints of youthful roundness. Her eyes are dark and expressive, deep and wide and hurt. Lately her looks have been marred by the dark circles under them that come from night after night of poor sleep, and day after day of never knowing when what she's seeing is happening. She frequently reacts to things no one else can see, and has clearly been pushed right up to, possibly even a bit over, her emotional endurance by these strange...yet often accurate...visions of past, present, and future.

*Background:* 

I heard someone scream when Alderan died. It took a few seconds to realize it was me. I couldn't stop. During the day, I could feel the empty place my home used to have in my head...like an arm that's been cut off. At night, I dreamed of it. Dreamed I was standing in the balcony of my father's palace, and seeing a great shadow in the sky. A terrible grey shape hung there, like another moon.

Then a flash. A sound like a million thunderbolts. The ground shook, and ripped open. Poison gasses and lava exploded out of the cracks, ripping them wider. The sky turned orange as it burned away. The pieces of Alderan burned as they were hurled out through the atmosphere, away from the exploding core. Nothing was left but seared rocks tumbling through space. No one was spared.

The Inquisitor found me in the hospital. He seemed to know what was happening to me, even though I didn't. He took me, bound me, put me in a dark, dank smelling shuttle. Then a dark, dank-smelling cell. Then I was alone. Alone in the dark. Everyone was dead. My family. My friends. There was no one I could call on.

No. There was one. My brother was somewhere out there. As soon as I thought of him, I realized he'd escaped. I could feel him like I could feel Alderan's absence. From my little cell in the prison on Coruscant, I tried to reach out to him. I didn't know until later if it had worked. It was a very hard time, because through it all I could feel the footsteps of the dark one coming up behind me. I never knew if that would be the day he arrived. Today? Tomorrow? No way to know.

But he came for me. My brother, I mean. He saved me.

Ever since all this started, nothing's been...clear for me. I know too many things, and they don't have places to go in my head, so they just kind of spin around and hit other things and knock them around...that's how it feels. It's never really under control. The only thing I know for sure is that when he took me from Coruscant, my brother gave up everything else for me. I'll find a way to make that up to him. Somehow, I'll find a way.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2007)

Hmm! Caros was on today... Hope that means the game's gonna happen.

Any comments/help with character is appreciated. I think I'm pretty happy with her, but I'm definitely open to suggestions and ideas.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 19, 2007)

Yep, he just said we'll be starting soon.  He was waiting on me (sorry)
BTW, I'm back.
Hi.


PS What's the current list of 'good' ship names that multiple people seem to like?  Have we decided on one or is Caros making the final decision?


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Ah, well danged I best get hopping char gen wise then.  I though it was a dead 'en for a while, and was quite sad as the other SW game I played in also appears maybe dead.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, I was starting to think that this one dead before it started too.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2007)

Y'know...regarding ship names, what about "Better Days?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2007)

Psst, Caros... Ya there, buddy? Any kind of ETA on this?

I only ask cuz I'm excited to start.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 24, 2007)

Me, I'm just becoming less optimistic with every passing day. I wish though, if it's not going to happen, that he would come in and _say _it's not going to happen...


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have pretty much figured its dead for a while now.  If see something posted here from the GM I will whip out a char (relatively) fast, but otherwise?  Not much point.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2007)

Jemal, you've said a couple of times Caros is around, and I've seen him online.

Could you ask him to make an appearance or something? We're starving out here.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2007)

I've done so, but he says he's been working 50+ hours of overtime, and i know for a fact he hasn't had a day off in a while now, I told him to come on and say SOMETHING, though.  He's at work now but next time I talk to him I'll tell him to either tell everyone what's going on or at the very least post a "sorry can't do this too much time" thing.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2007)

Arr...it'd be appreciated. Even if all he can do is say, "Hey, I'm swamped, I can't do this right now," at least then we'd KNOW.   Besides, he's posting in that Final Fantasy game... I know there's a HUGE difference in terms of real-world time involvement between just posting to a game and running a game. Just saying, if he can post there, he can post here to give a quick update.

That said, I'm sorry he's been having a rough time. Hope things work out!


----------



## Caros (Jul 25, 2007)

*Ugh.*

Jemal is mostly right. I'm working ten hour shifts for the next 17 out of 21 days. Lots of overtime, no sleep, really tired. ^_^;

That said, the IC forum and initial plot hook is going online now. Updates for it will be intermitant to when I have the time, but considering a good portion of the campaign is intended as PC/PC interaction, it shouldn't be TOO much of an issue.

Again, appologies for the delays in getting things started, Life is @#$% know this =)

Rogue's Gallery: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=202265

IC thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3661965#post3661965


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the work thing..  Sadly I know how crazy schedules work...

If I were a girl I would squeee with delight that this is running.  So instead I will say 'Cool... dude'. lol


----------



## Jemal (Jul 26, 2007)

woo!


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmm! I may need to adjust background and concept a bit if Valenar doesn't return.

Maybe we could put a "calling" clause in the thread title? To alert wayward players that the game is revived?


----------



## Fenris2 (Jul 26, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmm! I may need to adjust background and concept a bit if Valenar doesn't return.
> 
> Maybe we could put a "calling" clause in the thread title? To alert wayward players that the game is revived?




Maybe, But I still don't have a clue where to fit in PC wise.  In other words I ma open to fill missing persons roles.  No sense wasting a good role play/BG that is already done really...  Of course I would probably build the PC somewhat differently but that is easy enough


----------



## Caros (Jul 27, 2007)

Kay kay, everyone who is anyone, IC post is up and free for attention ^_^; I'll be updating it tomorrow morning so if you feel like it, post an action or two to try and get things rolling. Huzzah.


----------



## Someone (Jul 27, 2007)

I won't have my own internet connection or access to the rulebook for several days  (just 3 or 4, hopefully). I'll post my character in the RG as soon I can; probably the numbers won't be needed so soon.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 27, 2007)

I just realized I never got any approval on my character? Or did I and have somehow missed it?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm having one problem with writing the captains background.. I'm picturing him early 30's, but you mentioned the Destruction of Alderaan, meaning the time frame is sometime after that... Even if it's the same year Alderaan was destroyed, that's ~20 years AFTER the clone wars, meaning I would've been early teens (12-14) during the clone wars, and I thought I was supposed to have been fighting in them.. Meaning I'd have to be in my 40s.
EDIT: Situation fixed.  The captain's 34 and fought during the last year of the clone war (When he was about 14-15)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2007)

Hmm. I may have a problem too.

Valenar still hasn't returned, and my background sort of hinges on him.

Anyone else interested in hooking up with little ol' me in bonds of fraternal bliss?

-- Bah! Can't send email, and I don't have an account so I can't PM him... Blast and bother!


----------



## Caros (Jul 30, 2007)

Seems to be a bit of a problem all around. I was hoping a few more people would have hopped in once the IC thread opened, gave it a day which I see was kinda wasted ^_^. 

Lacking about half the crew from the look of things, so I'm going to issue a Roll Call right now, if you're playing you've got until the end of my days off (Thursday) to at least poke your head into the ooc and tell me you live. At that point the action is getting underway and anyone who wants in has to wait until the next 'episode' 

Also, for simplicities sake I'll open things up for recruitment again, see if that scares up anyone. ^_^;

Yay for days off *is joy*

And now to answer some quick questions that have been piling up! (sorry guys!)

Fenris, I'll start off by asking if there is any paticular role you want to fill. Cuz I'll do my damnedest to squeeze you in wherever you'd like, Should be easier since people seem to have lost intrest due to my sucking ^^;

James, consider your character approved, sorry that took so long. I actually looked at it, approved it in my head but... yeah. *Laugh*

As a side note, Jemal, Shayuri, James are all approved (In the gallery or ready to be.)

Someone, when your ready, you're right in that you probably won't need stats for a few days.

Allard, Once again, when you're ready. Sooner the better just for my head but I'd be a hypocrite of enormous measure if I didn't allow you time for RL before gaming =)

Everyone else that needs character approval etc, just bring it up as you post for the roll call. Thankies!


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm here, and ready.  I need to give a moment's thought to his equipment, but I'm otherwise finished.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 30, 2007)

Roll call: Yo!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 30, 2007)

Captain on deck.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 31, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Roll call: Yo!



Yo ho ho, and argh!


----------



## Someone (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, I already posted in the IC thread. I already have my internet connection at home, so Ill post my character, with updated gear, in the RG thread as soon I come back from work.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 31, 2007)

speaking of Gear... are we just using the random starting credits?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 1, 2007)

BTW, Shayuri - If Valenar doesn't come back, we could always say your brother went missing at our last port of call (it's Suspected the Imperials got him, but not known for sure) and have a sorta side-quest where we're trying to find him.  Your passage has been paid for a few months, but even after that the captain's too 'noble' to just throw a young woman such as yourself out on her own.
Then if he DOES come back (Or someone else wants to play a character who's your brother), we've got a fairly easy write-in.  Either we find where he is & Rescue him, or he escapes and meets up with us somewhere/ is trying to track us down.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh yeah,. I keep forgetting to post about this.

I was waiting for Valenar to show up, but my character could easily be a "missing" sibling. It could even be a whole Skywalker soap opera, where the two don't know they're siblings?

I was thinking about it last night - before his radical "going to ground" moment where he went AWOL from the Empire he'd have been exactly the sort of uptight, highly controlled character that the brother in Serenity was. Shayuri's character could have a completely different set of recollections about the personality and nature of her brother, while he'd have left home years before and his idea of his sister would be a lot younger too. Considering that "Red Dunn" is likely an alias too, because you don't just wander away from the Stormtroopers?

The retconning for the bits about "My brother came for me" would be cute too. Summer would think she'd imagined things, because Red isn't her brother, but she thought he was her brother at first glance. So she would think he's not her brother but only reminds her of her brother, which would be ridiculous, because Red's got the moustache and the funny clothes and that's all not her brother at all. Plus, there'd be all those weird things like being ready with exactly what she wanted to drink and always being able to find her on ship or something, which could easily be waved away because Red's disguised as a Super-Steward and he's also way weird-looking (which could explain almost anything in Star Wars).

Anyways, just going to rush this post out to show I actually brainstormed on it a bit in case the guilty parties never show up.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2007)

It's an interesting idea...but the whole idea behind Summer is that she's constantly in the grip of supernatural senses. It seems odd that she could be in the same ship as her brother for so long and not know it...as changed as he may be.

Still, I'm sure it could work if we put our minds to it!


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 1, 2007)

Yo, I m here.  Sorry for the away folks, but the water people had a leak on the street main somewhere and managed to variously take out cable, phone, electric and water (of course) over the last few days... In theory they fixed it all for now. . . However if I disappear, please hold a spot...  The theory that new homes are less probematic then old ones is bunk by the way... lol.

I will try for CG tomorrow as soon as I peak at the rogues gallery.

Edit: I see no pilot and no doctor.  I can do either.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 2, 2007)

Well, we've got 3 people with +12/13 pilot checks (Which is pretty damn good, but not "Ace".  Skill Focus and a maxed Dex *20 as human* could net you a +20 skill check if you really wanted.)

On the other hand, only Summer has Treat Injury, so we have no real "doctor"... 

Either works, though.  What do you feel like?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2007)

What, you don't want the crazy girl operating on you?

"Ooo...it's all pretty and red..."  

*arterial spray*


----------



## Jemal (Aug 2, 2007)

I trust you completely, I just think you're a little.. 'young' to wield a scalpel properly..


----------



## James Heard (Aug 2, 2007)

Personally I'd rather have the hot shot pilot, because it's more iconic of the Star Wars universe - but that's just me.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 2, 2007)

pilot it is then.   Turf staked.  mitts off.  ;-)  Now melee or gun... hmm...

Are the web enhancements fair game char gen wise, because tech specialist looks schweet


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 3, 2007)

Okay, our supremely talent pilot (lol) is in the RG awaiting approval.


----------



## Caros (Aug 4, 2007)

*Okay.*

Work sucks *Sobs miserably* Anyways, got a bit of time so I'm updating the IC thread and answering questions galore!

Okays, Everyone who has posted their charachters, yay you! 

Everyone who has posted is 'on' the ship, after this I'll still be accepting submissions, but they'll be a little more in depth and may take some time to work in, if at all.

In regards to specific characters:

Shayuri, its up to you how you want to handle your brother, take a day to mull it over and get back to me =)

Fenris/someone - Your characters seem to overlap a little in the skills department. If this is okay with you I hardly care (Fenris seems to be filling the second mate, while someone is filling the more general pilot role.) If not, how can we resolve it =)

For what its belatedly worth, the web enhancement is fair game.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2007)

Hmm! There's two ideas in circulation right now.

One is that the brother's gone missing, leaving Summer with the ship...perhaps to draw away pursuit...perhaps for reasons of his own. This has the advantage of not needing to change anyone's background, and leaves the door open later to his appearance, PC or NPC.

The other is courtesy of James Heard, who suggested his character be Summer's brother in secret. While it has the issue of Summer's perceptions to work out, this idea is appealing because it puts that role in the hands of a PC right away...and the relatively minor changes to backgrounds might even be for the better.

James? Any thoughts on this? Lets see what we can come up with.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 4, 2007)

Well, I've had a couple of thoughts on how it might weasel around Summer's perceptions.

1. Red "reminds" Summer of her brother. Half her senses are screaming "familiar!" and the other half simply can't accept it because it's impossible. I kind of like this option because it's fairly simple and just leans heavy on people refusing to see what might in some circumstances be very apparent. It could even be that without Red's preposterous looking moustache anyone with half a brain could see the family resemblance - except that none is supposed to possible to exist.

2. Red's "hard to get a read on." I don't know of any mechanic out there to accomplish that without going somewhere with Force powers that Caros isn't after, but I suppose I could ditch one of Red's feats to pick up Strong In The Force or something and it could be a matter of "Red makes my head hurt" or "I like Red, but he's a little overwhelming." It's possible even that he wasn't like that before, only making that connection later on in life.

3. Red at least, doesn't have any equipment yet. Beyond his charming good looks and svelte figure though, I suppose that, given GM approval, Red could be in possession of some sort of "I'm really afraid of Darth Vader" anti-Jedi spooky senses tech. I _think_ I recall something like that implied about in one of the Knights of the Old Republic games. It could be something from the time of the Jedi Civil War, a Sith artifact, or even a tool used by Jedi to fight the Sith I guess, as long as it blitzed the Jedi radar about the person carrying it around?

4. Red knows damned well who Summer is, and Summer's sense scream for him to be her brother, but he's absolutely denied it. Given all the other garbage that goes in and out of Summer's head as an unfiltered Jedi, and the fact that unconsciously every bone in her body says that he's familiar and family-ish, she just trusts the assertion because she's primed to trust him.

5. Summer knows who Red is, but Red doesn't. I'm not really in favor of this one, because I think it naturally lends itself to either a subplot that goes like this: Summer does lots of nice things for Red, Summer hangs a little on Red, Red has Luke Skywalker confusion when Summer pulls out her "I'm your sister, stupid" card. Or else it relies on Summer being real, honestly Jedi-ish in the vein of wise counsel moments like "It wasn't time, all will be revealed" etc. You know, something that Summer would have to pull a British accent out of her back pocket to pull off "on screen."

6. Summer and Red know that they are brother and sister, but no one else does. I think that this one would fly about as well as the similar Serenity plot point for the same reasons, Summer would have to never refer to Red with a familiar honorific and given the mentality I'm reading I don't think it would last very long and therefore it probably wouldn't be worth establishing as a secret in the first place?

7. Something else. I'm open to suggestions.

Now...I realize that a lot of these are sort of smarmy movie-ish devices and we're playing a game too. Unfortunately (fortunately?) my whole thing for PbP screams cinematics/plot, so I'm not really sure how well some of these would actually play out without, you know, a lot of weird media tricks to make them hash out with some proper pacing. Any of the "mysterious brother/sister" stuff, for instance, are sort of lame ducks if a single good die roll early on kicks the feet out from under them.

Anyways, I need to stop talking so I can get off to lunch.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 4, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> Fenris/someone - Your characters seem to overlap a little in the skills department. If this is okay with you I hardly care (Fenris seems to be filling the second mate, while someone is filling the more general pilot role.) If not, how can we resolve it =)
> 
> For what its belatedly worth, the web enhancement is fair game.




Acrtually Ace is right now the pilot although he ha soehr skils lor sure.  I would prefer to keep him pilot given all teh bg stuff I worked.  But we can surely work aroudn other overalps.   For example he could lose some comp skill and/or mech skill and gain some more shootin' stuff.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 5, 2007)

personally, I prefer the 'absent brother' scenario, but it's not my call, I just think that it'd make for more interesting story if your brother weren't on ship


----------



## Someone (Aug 5, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Acrtually Ace is right now the pilot although he ha soehr skils lor sure.  I would prefer to keep him pilot given all teh bg stuff I worked.  But we can surely work aroudn other overalps.   For example he could lose some comp skill and/or mech skill and gain some more shootin' stuff.




Ikluk is built around being the ship's mechanic and gunner; losing mechanics talents and feats would go against the character's concept, and I already took almost al the shooting stuff I could take given the requisites. However, other than some skills (inevitabe, since the number of diferent skills is limited), and required feats and talents (like vehicular combat) needed for prestige classes and such, I don't see that much actual overlap. Perhaps Ace could use the Tech secialist feat or something else, since Ikluk already has it, it's impossible for him to fail the DC 20 check, an there's little reason fr two characters in the party to have it.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 6, 2007)

Someone said:
			
		

> Ikluk is built around being the ship's mechanic and gunner; losing mechanics talents and feats would go against the character's concept, and I already took almost al the shooting stuff I could take given the requisites. However, other than some skills (inevitabe, since the number of diferent skills is limited), and required feats and talents (like vehicular combat) needed for prestige classes and such, I don't see that much actual overlap. Perhaps Ace could use the Tech secialist feat or something else, since Ikluk already has it, it's impossible for him to fail the DC 20 check, an there's little reason fr two characters in the party to have it.




I was talking abotu ace. ;-) Lol.  

But yeah, I could make ace more gunny and less mechanics oriented...


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 6, 2007)

James what do you think about this? It's sort of a compromise between the two main ideas. Hopefully it will maximize the benefits of both and minimize the negs. Hopefully. 

What if Summer was indeed rescued by her brother...who is a good friend of Red's? Maybe even with Red's technical assistance? Summer needn't know about Red's involvement. Then her brother took off...he hasn't been on the ship even yet...he got her on and left immediately, to distract pursuit and perhaps to find some answers.

In the meantime, he's tasked Red with watching out for her.

What do you think about that, or some variant of that?


----------



## James Heard (Aug 6, 2007)

Hrm, sounds good to me - the sticking point being "who would be friends with Red before he had his sudden change of direction?"

I was thinking that it was fairly recent (within the last few months or so onboard ship mostly), and that would imply that your brother was friends with the slick, aggressive Imperial technology auditor...Which might even be _more_ useful to our GM, since it opens up the "brother" door to include "the bad guys."

Hell, in that sort of scenario Red could have been "tasked" to keep her in whatever confinement she was in previously and rescued her as a deliberate snub to his former friend...or even as leverage to use against him, depending on circumstances.

That would also explain why Red hasn't shared "I know your brother," because it would entail eventually explaining "I know your brother, and he's a complete bastard these days." And if someone wanted to come in later on as the PC? Then he could also have had the change of heart, which might make an interesting pre-made dynamic in each of them expecting the absolute worst of each other and knowing they completely deserve the notion? Or maybe that's a little involved?

Another option, if the game goes on for a while without anyone popping in and saying "Gosh, I want to play Summer's brother, a lot!" is that Red could have known Summer's brother - and had him killed as part of his previously official duties. In that case Summer's rescue would be part of his 12 step Villain reformation program: "Owning up to the consequences of your actions."


----------



## Caros (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry about the signifigant delays in updating lately. Tons of work has me exausted, and its not going to let up till wednsday morning. Expect posts sometime around 11:00ish my Central ^_^;


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2007)

Ping? Caros? Any news?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2007)

Going once...going twice...


----------



## James Heard (Sep 4, 2007)

*sigh*


----------



## Fenris2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Sniff, I do so want to be in a Saga game that lasts more than a week or three.  Ah well.


----------

